# How do you guys (and gals) afford to buy new bikes?



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes? 

I ask this as someone who makes decent money. But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike. It is crazy how much bike prices have skyrocketed in the past 10-15 years.

In the past, I generally switched off upgrading a frame and then 2-3 years later the drivetrain & fork, but with young kids in the house I have put off upgrading my drivetrain for about 10 years now. So, I am now looking at complete bikes.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

submit to credit card debit and join 90% of the rest of Amerika. 



(My signature was all purchased in the last year… I make decent money and so does my wife, the secret is no kids and high credit card limits.)


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Get a job and make decent money. Looks like you did that already. So then I would say budget and save. You got two kids so priorities change.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

If all else fails, Midget Porn.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

I assume most people rely on credit cards. But keep in mind the number of people buying new bikes is significantly lower than the number of people not buying new bikes. It's just a very vocal minority.

Personally, I have to pay cash. I was lucky enough to get a bonus this year for coming through on an emergency project. Got the wife and I a pair of used FS 26ers for less than 1k. Had to sell the 29ers though since we don't have the room to keep a quiver of bikes.


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

Opening a bicycle department next to my Motorcycle business sure helped.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Work in the bike industry. If I didn't I'd probably still be riding my hardtail from the late 90's and my wife kids wouldn't be riding.


----------



## Dannyohyeah (Dec 20, 2013)

You really need the adventure of Craigslist. The only challenge is patience. I have seven bikes that total about $12,000 retail, and have actually paid less than $2,000 for ALL of them combined. They are all in nearly perfect condition. It's good to know what you want, before you get started....do a "Craigslist Search" and have at it. Learn to tinker...to service bearings, replace forks, tune up the deraillers....and you'll be singing while you save. I go onto Craigslist nearly every few days (not that I need anymore bikes, but a bug is a bug.) The only problem with Craigslist, is that if it is not close to home, rarely do they ship the goods....it's for local pick-up only. Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttt..... if you make it easy for them (tell them to take it to the LBS and have them crate it and ship it (that's only about $75 for anywhere in the US). They just might bite on the easy of it. Good luck....be stingy. Smile.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

My friends with kids buy 2-3 year old models from CL or through friends.

I buy during the winter for deep discounts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

nwbikur said:


> Get a job and make decent money. Looks like you did that already. So then I would say budget and save. You got two kids so priorities change.


Yep. I don't have kids and bikes are a priority for me. I give up some other things I'd like to have and save up to buy bikes and bike stuff.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Pick a favorite healthy hobby (mountain biking of course) and don't waste your money on other trash.

Live simply otherwise.... modest home, vehicles, vacations, etc...

Work hard and choose your profession wisely.

Realize that while mountain biking is an expensive hobby, it does a great deal for your health. Few things are more important. Every day I care for sick, dying people. Sedentary lifestyle, poor eating habits, obesity - the plagues of America. I hope to stay healthy long enough to not be forced to retire. Biking is a big part of that plan. I'd like to work part time for many years after moving from full time.


----------



## Dannyohyeah (Dec 20, 2013)

I mean.... just think about it. Nearly every singel garage in the United States has one or more bicyles in it. 90% of those get ridden, almost NEVER. Times are harder than ever since the great depression....people are selling everything they don't use.
There are DEALS everywhere, when the monthly mortgage is due. Just wait, lurk, search.... you will FIND what you want.


----------



## vtchopper (Dec 21, 2009)

I buy last years model.. I saved 1k on my MTB and 3K on my roadie!


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

I go on CL and look for bikes that used to be 5-7k for 2.5k-3k. Typically you don't get a warranty on those but I've been lucky that I don't ever have issues with the bikes I buy. You can always wait for end of year sales to get that warranty. Some times, sellers of used or new parts online can offer those warranties if you worry about breaking anything.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

I saved up for 13 months for the major parts, (frame,fork,wheels) and through out the year I would look for sales for the smaller parts. It may or may not cost more then buying a finished new bike but for me it's more fun. Your fortunate to have kids because my wife & I weren't able to so we spoil ourselves.


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

Ebay. I bought my SB95 for half the cost, almost perfect condition. My Horsethief was way under MSRP as well. Bought a Xcal as a demo for half off. Jenson USA probably hates how much I price match. 

Credit cards. Find a good 0% interest rate card, and pay it off before the rate expires. 

I do hate where the industry is going. I'm currently looking at forks and they are so overpriced. $1000 for a Pike, which is bad enough, but $1300 for a Fox 34. That's as much as replacing all the struts on your car. WTH! Then they only have a 30hr life before you need to do an oil change. /rant off 

Never pay retail, unless you are in a bind.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

ptsube2002 said:


> Ebay. I bought my SB95 for half the cost, almost perfect condition. My Horsethief was way under MSRP as well. Bought a Xcal as a demo for half off. Jenson USA probably hates how much I price match.
> 
> Credit cards. Find a good 0% interest rate card, and pay it off before the rate expires.
> 
> ...


What I find to be crazy is that I imagine that I am squarely in the bike industry's target as an ideal buyer other than having kids and being married. Maybe single guys who work in bike shops are the only people buying $6k bikes (at a discount!)?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

dont want to insult anyone but i will tell you this. i have moved to usa some 8 years ago and i still cant believe how much unnecessary crap people buy here. seriously, when my neighbours open up their garages, there is stuff up to the ceiling that they dont use. my colleges complain how poor they are while making same money as i do while i can afford to get anything i want (be realistic here), while having kid and mortgage.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I am in agreement with everything with that has been said here. 
Except AZ... unless you were inclined prior to taking up cycling.

My experience has been to purchase from various sources, but I have always been patient and set my price beforehand. Let curiosity lead you on a treasure hunt, be open to what comes along and be lucky.


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm single no kids, so I probably have more expendable income. However, I refuse to pay retail on anything. 
I don't get how people drop $6k on a bike either. I haven't spent more than $2500 on any of mine. Patience is the key. It took a couple months on eBay each time I have bought a bike. You have to know what you're getting into, though. 

My uncle owned a shop growing up, and we paid cost. It wasn't a very big discount. I don't even think guys working at shops get great deals. 

Right now is a great time to buy. Tree Fort Bikes has great deals on 2013 Salsa's. Most shops are trying to get rid of their old stock. Look around as much as you can. It is possible to get a $4-6k bike for $2-3k. If I didn't already have a Horsethief, I would get the HT 2 for $1700 or the 1 for $2300. You really can't beat 50% off on a new bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've cut back on coffee and the subway. If I ride the train to and from work, it's 5 bucks a day. I used to drink over ten bucks a day in coffee. I also try to remember to bring lunch to work. it all adds up. 
Then... I don't buy complete bikes for retail. I'll purchase a frame and if I can find it on sale, so much the better. I Ebay, swap meet and constantly search sales on parts. 
I also got a second job building bike wheels to help support my bike habit. Almost done workin' off my fat bike. 
Next thing I need to do is go through all my old parts and hot rod stuff I never use any more and get it on Ebay and make some money.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Simple, I can't afford them. Both my bikes are sub $1k, one was a cheap hardtail and my CX was given to me. I can't wait to finish graduate school!


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

AZ said:


> If all else fails, Midget Porn.


That's a more expensive hobby than MTB'ing


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Two words: Sugar. Mamma.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

brankulo said:


> dont want to insult anyone but i will tell you this. i have moved to usa some 8 years ago and i still cant believe how much unnecessary crap people buy here. seriously, when my neighbours open up their garages, there is stuff up to the ceiling that they dont use. my colleges complain how poor they are while making same money as i do while i can afford to get anything i want (be realistic here), while having kid and mortgage.


What you're saying is true. We buy a lot of stuff. We're encouraged to do so and we gladly oblige.

Bikes are the only hobby I spend any significant money on.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

I hear you OP. I am still saving, I am hoping to have about 2k put away by the end of 2014 to buy an end of year bike on sale. I have 3 kids myself and being the only income it takes time to save up. Currently I am riding a hand me down 2003 bike that was given to me, I replaced most of the small parts and wheels on it using parts I bought on clearance here and there, it should hold me over until then .


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

For me, a few things have saved me thousands of dollars. First off I worked in a shop for a number of years and learned nearly everything there was to know about fixing, repairing, servicing and otherwise taking care of your bike. I have never bought a new bike (other that when I worked at the shop  ) and have always bought used. No big revelation here.

That being said, when I do buy parts, I also buy them used and make sure that are extremely nice. Something my dad taught me was to buy the good stuff or you would end up buying crappy stuff and then replacing it with the good stuff you wanted in the first place. I have a pair of Chris King hubs I bought over 5 years ago and they are still going strong. I rebuild them a few times a season and rebuild my wheels as needed. It has worked out for me very well and I love the hunt!!!!!!!!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in the I don't camp. Nor do I think you can't get a decent bike for fairly cheap. I have an entry level hardtail, but that isn't what keeps me from going fast. I'm not a minute slower on a downhill stretch (slower than the fastest in strava that is) because of my bike. That is on me, my skills, my limitations. 

I am within 5 ten seconds of the guy I ride with who is riding a fs and had many more years experience. The bike could go faster and survive it just fine. So the bike is decent enough. And cost $600.

I am sure one my skills and confidence improve, the limitations of y the bike will become more apparent but really since I am not racing, those limitations don't matter unless they keep me from have fun. At which point I will change whatever piece is limiting me the most.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No kids. If having kids, saving for their college and retirement, etc, is your priority, more power to you. Those are the choices we make.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Work all the overtime you can, and save. That is what I did
when I worked.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a hobby man. We all spend what we feel comfortable with. Myself, I retired at a pretty young age so I have a pension. I'm lucky. I love cycling and bikes, and still wanted to work part time, so I went to UBI and now work as a mechanic in a shop. I don't drink, party, eat-out, or otherwise blow any of my discretionary income. I would rather spend it on my hobby. The poster that mentioned having high quality components is right on. I just posted a thread about spending a bit of money to stock up on and hoard my favorite nine speed stuff. My parts travel from frame to frame when One needs replacing. Otherwise, I'm extremely happy with my bike, and don't feel the need to get a new one every year like some do.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Credit Cards? Huh....use the CC to leverage a quick flipper investment (be wise), pay off CC immediately, take profits, save, buy bike....


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

I work for the australian public service. last pay and conditions negotiation somehow a bike advance scheme was introduced and accepted. i guess to encourage us to be more green. result was an interest free loan that is deducted from your pay over 12 months. quite a few took up the offer


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Spectre said:


> With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes?
> 
> I ask this as someone who makes decent money. But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike. It is crazy how much bike prices have skyrocketed in the past 10-15 years.
> 
> In the past, I generally switched off upgrading a frame and then 2-3 years later the drivetrain & fork, but with young kids in the house I have put off upgrading my drivetrain for about 10 years now. So, I am now looking at complete bikes.


This isn't for everyone, but I buy 15-20 year old mountain bikes off of Craigslist for very little and then upgrade/rebuild them to my specs. Of course, I still end up shelling out about $2K when all is said and done, but I usually have a runner long before I've shelled out that much.

Of course, it really helps that my tastes run to the geometry of this era bikes and that I don't like modern geometry, and have no interest in 29ers, and have been content with cantilevers so far. 

YMMV

It certainly helps that we don't have kids and my girlfriend likes to mountain bike and cycle in general.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

In the UK new bikes and kit is often 50% more expensive than in the US, so you guys are lucky! Here, it's eBay and winter double-discounts only...

But rest assured it's a good investment: A triple by-pass costs a lot more than a new bike


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

ptsube2002 said:


> I'm single no kids, so I probably have more expendable income. However, I refuse to pay retail on anything.
> I don't get how people drop $6k on a bike either. I haven't spent more than $2500 on any of mine. Patience is the key. It took a couple months on eBay each time I have bought a bike. You have to know what you're getting into, though.
> 
> My uncle owned a shop growing up, and we paid cost. It wasn't a very big discount. I don't even think guys working at shops get great deals.
> ...


Two sides...

Paying retail sucks. No doubt. I rarely do. But consider this... Spend hours looking for a deal online, ebay, where ever... that is time. Buy something used and it malfunctions that is time and frustration. Buy something from ebay and you get it and it is not as advertised. Again, time and frustration, in addition to the money.

Every get really burned by a "deal" online or on ebay? A lot of folks have.

If you have more time than money, then scrounging (and I don't mean that in a derogatory way) for deals is OK. That is what I did till I hit about 40. However, if you work hard at the job you like, make good money, and have two kids and a working wife then time becomes more of a limited resource than money...

Axioms...

You can always make more money. Not more time.

A bike is cheaper than a trip to the cath lab.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Wifey and I do not buy brand new cars or carry credit card debt.

I recently bought a new 29 Giant for about $2800. Last bike was a 2008 Giant.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It is simple, I work for it. Always have.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've bought my mountain rigs new, '94, 04, 13. All cash saved from bonuses and so on. Between news upgrades are scrounged, Cl, eBay. My roadies are basket case '89 Centurion, and 2009 Fisher frameset built up. None of these happened overnight. Lots of scrimping and saving. It's a hobby. I don't fish, carouse, street race, vacation 2x year, or anything. I ride. My focus is my family, work, and bikes. Sometimes they change position a little. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have most components from deals that have come up over the last 2 years. Building your wheels helps.
With that I wanted a frameset for my next build. Because it isn't available, I'm going with the lowest model and my lbs is open to swaps at a good discount. I worked a Black Friday discount on the bike and paid cash for 3% more on something he can get in with a future order. No special shipping. Negotiating goes in stages.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Miker J said:


> Pick a favorite healthy hobby (mountain biking of course) and don't waste your money on other trash.
> 
> Live simply otherwise.... modest home, vehicles, vacations, etc...
> 
> ...


+1 on this


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Strap a mattress to my back and wait at the busy intersection..... 

Just kidding.... Credit cards and a good job. Paying on my second bike as we speak.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Spectre said:


> What I find to be crazy is that I imagine that I am squarely in the bike industry's target as an ideal buyer other than having kids and being married. Maybe single guys who work in bike shops are the only people buying $6k bikes (at a discount!)?


I'm not in the bike industry but have big $$ bikes.

I just like them & as sad as it seems it is the cheapest hobby I have ever had.

I know rich people that just wouldn't be happy on a big $ bike & people that don't have a lot of money that go without a lot to have a good bike.

I am careful with the deals I buy so I don't loose to much when I upgrade. I just like nice gear.

After all there are people that blow more than $6000 as they drive there new car out the showroom door for the 1st Time & that money is never to be seen again.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

I built up two decent bikes using CC's with 0% interest rates. I only had 1 kid when I built my first bikes but now the wife stays home and my family is growing. I don't want to risk putting a new bike on a CC so I just search for killer deals on parts which are far and few between...


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't think I ever bought a complete bike. Usually I replace parts as they wear out and eventually replace the frame when it breaks or after 5 years or so. I always go for previous year frames when they're blowing them out. Not buying the latest technology can help save $ too. A few months back when my 2008 Titus broke, I found the best deals were on 26" frames. Got my Carbine SL for half price because no one wants 26ers anymore. Transferred most of the parts over and only had to buy a bottom bracket and headset. Kept my eyes on craigslist and eBay for a fork. 

The craigslist apps are great. Helped me find a used fat bike for a good price.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

A couple of times in the past I have screwed a good deal out of a bike shop for 2 high end bikes & stripped 1 & sold it as parts & half funded the 1 I will be ridding


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

get good at growing medical grade and sell to dispensaries. it will benefit you in a couple ways


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Education*



Spectre said:


> With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes?


Stay in school, get a good education and grades, get a good job that pays decent money, and be careful how you spend your money.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Stock market. 

1. Stay in school or learn a trade.
2. Don't have kids till you you have some money in the bank.
3. Don't buy **** you don't need to impress people you don't like.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Earn decent money while saving money.


----------



## stickman83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ride a $5,000 bike, drive a $1,500 car


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd like to add another axiom....

#3. Marry wisely.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Miker J said:


> I'd like to add another axiom....
> 
> #3. Marry wisely.


I'm guessing you read the book "The Millionaire Next Door."


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Save save save save. Mow your neighbors gras for cheep. Collect and sell diff you get for free. Scrap metal.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I have one word for you: sponsorship.

No way I could afford the bike habit I get to indulge in.


----------



## Mohd Faiz Fitri (Nov 17, 2013)

savings. plus i had a raise. so i got just enough money to buy me a decent bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Marry up

Work hard, do without some luxuries and don't live beyond your means


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

FireLikeIYA said:


> I'm guessing you read the book "The Millionaire Next Door."


Never heard of it.

Speaking from experience.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

People want the 5000$ full suspension bike, but most people don't even need it. hell many people I see with badass bikes out here don't even have the skills for a bike like that, they just wanted the bike! as a guy that spent 1000 bucks on a bike and another 500 on upgrades, I can tell you that unless you are on your bike non stop or a hardcore mountain bike beast, you don't need an expensive machine. don't kid yourself. you just want it


----------



## letitsnow (May 23, 2006)

I put my Epic on a 0% cc and paid it off before I had to pay any interest. I worked every hour of OT that I could get to pay that bike off! I paid full price for it and bought it because I wanted it. Now it is mine.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jams_805 said:


> People want the 5000$ full suspension bike, but most people don't even need it. hell many people I see with badass bikes out here don't even have the skills for a bike like that, they just wanted the bike! as a guy that spent 1000 bucks on a bike and another 500 on upgrades, I can tell you that unless you are on your bike non stop or a hardcore mountain bike beast, you don't need an expensive machine. don't kid yourself. you just want it


Very good point,
Hence the reason for 50 car dealerships in 10sq miles across USA(maybe off a few, just think how many corvettes would be not be sold if they had to have skills to get it)
Nobody needs a 5k bike or a 2k bike, or even a 1k bike then upgrade, with the exception of pro-riders or the top 1%amatuer. I have a bike I wanted, and paid for. Skills has nothing to do with any purchase equations at local LBS or the impulse buy do to pictures and promises on web.
We all buy things for what we want, want to be, dream to be. Nothing wrong with getting a bike you have no business being on as long as you can afford it without a C.C. !
As for OP, there are a thousand bikes to choose from within your means under 2500 and have everything you need.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

The last bike I bought was a used demo bike. Fortunately I ride an XL and those demo bikes don't get nearly as much mileage as other frame sizes. I sold all the components and wheels on it for about $400 and put brand new (but last year's) components and wheels that I found on sale. So I ended up with a sub $2k 29er with full XT and Arch wheels. I will now ride it for the next 3-4 years while I save up for a replacement bike. When the time comes I'll hopefully sell this bike for around $1k and have another $1k or so saved up to spend. 

I have a decent job with a master's degree but also support a wife and two kids. Occasionally I do side computer jobs and can easily make an extra $1-200 a week. I also ride the bike to work and save on gas money. We don't take extravagant vacations and drive ten year old vehicles, very little debt but we still live comfortably.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

ptsube2002 said:


> Ebay. I bought my SB95 for half the cost, almost perfect condition. My Horsethief was way under MSRP as well. Bought a Xcal as a demo for half off. Jenson USA probably hates how much I price match.
> 
> Credit cards. Find a good 0% interest rate card, and pay it off before the rate expires.
> 
> ...


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

It was only yesterday that I saw a brand new $5,000 bike on the back of an old $800 Toyota truck.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

alphazz said:


> It was only yesterday that I saw a brand new $5,000 bike on the back of an old $800 Toyota truck.


I see that everytime I see my vehicle and my bike...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Jams_805 said:


> People want the 5000$ full suspension bike, but most people don't even need it. hell many people I see with badass bikes out here don't even have the skills for a bike like that, they just wanted the bike! as a guy that spent 1000 bucks on a bike and another 500 on upgrades, I can tell you that unless you are on your bike non stop or a hardcore mountain bike beast, you don't need an expensive machine. don't kid yourself. you just want it


I do bike nonstop and I am a hardcore mountain bike beast.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Spectre said:


> With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes?
> 
> I ask this as someone who makes decent money. But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike. It is crazy how much bike prices have skyrocketed in the past 10-15 years.
> 
> In the past, I generally switched off upgrading a frame and then 2-3 years later the drivetrain & fork, but with young kids in the house I have put off upgrading my drivetrain for about 10 years now. So, I am now looking at complete bikes.


I've strung off buying new cars. Why bother? They just take you to the place you can ride your shiny new bike .

How much are you putting away for retirement? Is it a good plan that is over-funded? Remember, when your retired (probably 72 by the time I am ready), bikes won't seem like your main interest. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't buy new bikes at MSRP. That alone makes the passion much more worth it. I first learned all about PARTS, before ever buying a bike off the showroom floor. I used this knowledge to build-up my very first bike, a 2006 Cannondale F2000SL. Every part was hand-selected and I even bought used. You'd be surprised how well high-end parts are pampered, by people. The BEST THING is....they are the ones eating ALL the depreciation off retail! 

Thanks to MTBR - I was able to read-up on literally every component, before buying. I am now an EXPERT in bike component valuation...not to mention I have engrained in my memory the approximate weights of each current component in use today.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

All in life is about priorities. You save money from one place and you spend them on another. Personally for the past 6 years I have a company car (with everything covered) and phone so all the money I save from them I can spend them anywhere I want including bicycles. 

Personally I believe that the bicycle market is overpriced overall but most hobbies are usually overpriced anyway. Usually you don't need a really expensive bicycle but you want it. Also most of the time you spend a lot of money upgrading your bicycles. 

For me my mtb is my hobby and personal reward for all my work and family efforts. It may sound silly but it keeps me in balance.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

get rid of cable and cut your cell phones back to minimal levels. 
There, I already probably saved you enough to pay for a bike a year, or can't your kids live without a $100/month cell phone plan?

Don't waste your money on crap like cars or tvs. 

It's all about priorities.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I can't...........*

Since I retired a couple of years ago, I have to make intelligent decision on where to spend money. Right now, keeping a perfectly good 26" FS going makes more sense than buying a new 27.5" or 29" bike. Also, buying a lower end model of a good design can save lots of money at the cost of a few extra pounds. A $1000 hardtail can be just as much fun as a $5000 carbon FS anyway


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

As I and others have mentioned before you save from one place to spend it in another.

In my case the company car saves me around 3.500 euros per year at least.

1. 2.000+ per year the car value that is usually lost (20.000 for a new car / 10.000 resale value after 5 five years and I am generous)
2. 1.000 for petrol paid by the company
3. 250 for road taxes paid by the company
4. 250 for anual service paid by the company

Also: 
- The company mobile phone saves me at least 500 euros qnd I don't buy a new one every year
- I have changed my the cable package and saved another 400 euros
- I buy baby diapers etc online and save at least 500 euros
- Etc.

So if you add up all the I can buy a new bicycle every year which obviously I don't.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Patience, grasshopper...*



Miker J said:


> Live simply otherwise.... modest home, vehicles, vacations, etc...
> 
> Work hard and choose your profession wisely.


*Ditto. This is the most intelligent thing written in this thread.

I also live by the mantra, "Retail is for schmucks and Xmas shoppers". I am in the process of building new bike currently. If I went out and paid for everything prêt-à-porter my bike (a 27.5 Heckler) would go for over $4K. Yes, I am building it myself and not buying a package deal. I have found deals a'plenty on eBay, through friends, CL and some bro-deals such that I will end up spending less than $2K. Actually, it will be around $1500. The most expensive thing I had to buy was the frame and this is because it is brand new so no deals are out there. I could wait for another six months and get one used, but the time riding will be more valuable.

In addition, it is wise to have a second bike. Ideally get something that is simple and low maintenance thus you always have something to ride. In my case, I have a Surly Instigator 1.0. I scored the frame via a barter (also a good way to save some kale) back in '02. I have kept it built up with basic parts often hand-me-downs from whatever else I was riding at the time. I have had it built up every way to Sunday, from urban, to rigid, singlespeed, DH and trail. Single speeds are great as a second rig, but is nice to have the option to toss some gears on too.

Happy hunting and good luck*. :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Jayem said:


> I do bike nonstop and I am a hardcore mountain bike beast.


+2

I think 6000 miles of trail per year qualifies.


----------



## bluecruz (Feb 5, 2004)

cut expenses , my cell phone 11.00 amonth/ no tv or high speed connection at home/ insulate and save on heating costs / pay bills off ,dont pay interest etc


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Keep in mind that these forums can give you a pretty skewed view of the bike world: $600 "budget" wheelsets, top end drivetrains, boutique frames, etc. If you're not racing to put dinner on the table, then a three figure hardtail can probably do anything you can realistically ask of it (or spend some more if you really think you need full sus). Yeah, it'll weigh north of 30 pounds, and maybe have X5 or something, but neither of those factors will meaningfully affect your ride if you're just out to have a good time.

My answer? I buy and sell mid level frames, usually used, and do all my own work. I track my costs so I can manage them, and in the end I get to try a lot of different bike builds for not much money. Sometime when I'm making an order, I'll pick up some blowout component if it's really cheap, in case I might need it some day--it's much cheaper to pull a $15 derailer out of my parts bin than to run to the LBS and pay $65 for whatever they have in stock, if I need something quick.

If I had to buy a complete bike now, it would be something like the Salsa El Mar at Treefortbikes (~$1000) or the Fuji or Spearfish full sus bike (~$1500) (actually, I would get the El Mar, no question). Absolutely no need to spend more than that.

I have three kids, mortgage, etc, so even on an engineer's salary, I still have to be somewhat careful how I spend my toy money.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*You Only LIVE Once...*

Never scrimp on these 3 things in life:

1) Your Health
2) Your Family
3) Your Passions/Hobbies

Cost is NO OBJECT, with the above three things. Otherwise, I'm cheap, cheap, cheap. Yeah, I don't need a 22-pound, $7400/MSRP full-suspension carbon race bike - but it brings me WAY MORE JOY than the other two....LOL


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

You can always work a busy corner turning tricks, you just gotta make sure you're not infringing on someones' territory. If you're lucky, one of those clients could turn into a sugar momma.


----------



## tkuipers (Dec 22, 2013)

Become a freakishly good rider, make yourself known by winning a few high profile races and a local bike shop might sell you parts at cost. If you don't have genetic make up to become an elite rider, you could sell blood plasma or become a lawyer or a ceo of a bank. But if you are like me with a less than average I.Q. and work in a mediocre job without hope (pity party!), then we are stuck either going into debt or skipping the bar, refusing to pay for cable, eating rice and beans, letting others pay for the check, letting the dogs eat pigeons, turning off the a/c, flushing the toilet once a day, showering once a week, and saving our money for a long time. Life is hard.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

stickman83 said:


> Ride a $5,000 bike, drive a $1,500 car


 I love my 99 corolla, paid cash for it.
Marry a smart computer tech with great legs.
Get a 15 year mortgage, 2 years left.
My last new bike was a Cross check frame, swapped parts.
Got a new 2013 enduro for a great deal from my LBS, told him I was going down the street, he convinced me otherwise.
Painted my house this summer, saved $ 5-6,000. 
Live simply
I biked 2,160 commuter miles this year, add that in gas @ $3.50 gallon
Save some money.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Besides all the great advice on how to save, I would add that you should try to be as rational about your purchasing decisions as possible. What I mean by that is to be as clear with yourself what it is that you (and not marketers and people on forums) want. What is that worth to you. 

A 20 pound bike is sexy as hell. My 30 pound 29er is 50% heavier. Big difference until you remember that a bike is one relative light part of the total bike system. That includes the bike, you, your clothes, water, and any other supplies. So, for me a 20 pound bike makes the difference between 210 and 220 pounds of total riding weight. A 5% savings. To me, the amount of resources it would take to get that advantage just isn't worth it right now. I am doing this for fun and going a little faster might not even be noticeable. I am better off finding a geometry I like than worrying about weight.

I rode numerous bikes with different levels of components. I could tell a big difference in quality until about half way up both the Shimano and Sram product lines, after that it became far less noticeable in terms of performance. I also found that a slightly better Read derailleur was more important than a better FD or even shifters. After a certain point the performance gains I could feel were minimal so it would be back to weight considerations which are not a priority for me.

So I found a bike that met the specs I was looking for in terms of geometry and component level. For me that turned out to be a mid level model in an entry level line of bikes from a smaller manufacturer. I don't need the best bike out there. I need a bike that is a bit better than me. As my skills improve, I will update the parts that most effect the ride. First up is a dropper post. Then I will convert to 1x9. Then a better front shock, by which point I am sure I will have altered/honed in my riding style and I will want a frame that more closely matches it.

"Know Thyself" will help you get the right bike for you, which may not be the most expensive bike out there. Of course it also might be.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I was actually having this exact conversation with a buddy this weekend. He's newlay married and working on a family.
Sounds like you have your priorities right....when my kids were young, I rode an 80s hardtail and made it last. Now that they're out of college, I can afford to build up nice bikes a piece at a time.
Don't pay retail, don't lust after the latest and greatest and work your butt off. 

Besides a nice bike is way cheaper for me than therapy and meds...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i afford new parts by being honest about how much i don't suck(at the moment). i do this by still riding bmx.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

interesting thread, but i think the question should be: How do you guys (and gals) afford to buy new bikes, while still keeping enough time for your passion. now this is much more challenging question for me.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Even a really nice single speed rigid costs less than a geared suspended rig...

SPP


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

work hard, take chances and have good employees, also don't have kids.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

tim208 said:


> also don't have kids.


DING-DING-DING !

Kids cost a LOT OF $$$$.

SPP


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

But my son is my best riding buddy.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> Even a really nice single speed rigid costs less than a geared suspended rig...
> 
> SPP


what!? oooh kkkay? i guess thats fact, if you're comparing apples to oranges like you are doing. a boutique ss to a china fs, oooh kkkay. you make no sense to me.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> DING-DING-DING !
> 
> Kids cost a LOT OF $$$$.
> 
> SPP


they do, but i'd trade a bike for a kid any day. where it sounds like pete might need to wear a helmet no matter where he goes.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> But my son is my best riding buddy.


I have got to agree. I take my daughter to a big park in my town and we ride "Mountain Bikes" together on the gravel/dirt paths. The rolling "downhill" parts freak me out but she makes it every time and has a blast.

To address the OP, I bought a Trek/GF Cobia initially. I wanted the best suspension my wife would let me afford. I walked out with a pretty nice bike for $1350. I slowly put more money into it replacing things with upgrades as I found them wanting/needing replaced. To date I have a really nice Kona Honzo that I swapped most parts over to "build" my first bike from the frame up. It was fun and learned a lot. The only thing XT on my bike is the cassette for the carrier. I want XT shifters though. SLX/Zee will take of me.

Before I went out and bought the Cobia my wife and I went crazy financially for 2 years. We eliminated all debt in our household. The only thing we have agreed on going into debt for is a house.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been down the path of most here. unable to afford a good bike due to family. so rode a 300 dollar lbs cheapy for communing. got divorced and saved for my first bike. a sub 2k hard tail GF hoo hoo e koo. rode that for a while and discovered my back hates bumps. then upgraded to full squishy and rode 2.5k bikes. problem was that where i lived in sydney people had a habit of nicking them as well. Got lucky with the work deal and was able to take advantage of a awesome change to get a carbon xc race bike 2 year old for an unbeatable price. sure its second hand but riding it is pure and utter joy. could i afford it again. probably not, but i intend to have it for a while. just replace the worn out and broken bits as i go along. probably with cheaper bits. 350 dollars aus for a cassette when a 100 aus dollar one will do the same is a no brainer. im not a weight weenie so can afford a few grams lol


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Cash out your kids college fund and tell them to study up and get a scholarship

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

41ants said:


> Cash out your kids college fund and tell them to study up and get a scholarship
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


This past summer we showed the difference college was going to cost my daughter. She studied her but off for the ACT and now has almost a full academic ride from her school of choice.

As for buying a bike, we pay cash for everything. We use craigslist and look for sales. I just got an El Mar this past summer (looked at it for over a year) with cash in hand and got 30%+ off of it.

We have 4 kids, one income family and we make it work. Make a budget and stick to it.


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

I make average $ and have a decent MTB....
Single income household and we homeschool our two boys. (9 & 17)

The key for us - no credit cards, no department store cards, no cable, no dish, no car payments. We pay cash for everything - usually cheaper that way. Like brianW. said - make a budget & STICK TO IT.

Ride a crap cheap bike while you save up some cash......buy last year's model, or find that guy on ebay/craigslist that bought a nice MTB to "get in shape" and rode it twice....now he just wants it out of his garage.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

fishwrinkle said:


> what!? oooh kkkay? i guess thats fact, if you're comparing apples to oranges like you are doing. a boutique ss to a china fs, oooh kkkay. you make no sense to me.


I'm comparing one high end build to another.

Not apples and oranges.

Like basically my old Ellsworth Evolve...



Costs twice as much as my Highball rigid SS...



even though most components are at the same level.

So what don't you get?

SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

fishwrinkle said:


> they do, but i'd trade a bike for a kid any day. where it sounds like pete might need to wear a helmet no matter where he goes.


Dude what the hell's your problem.

Nothin' like having somebody piss you off first thing in the morning on Christmas Eve day.

SPP


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Egg Nog time for you buddy  Ehh, we'll see what we can do to add some expense for you when we convince you to get a fattie too


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

alphazz said:


> It was only yesterday that I saw a brand new $5,000 bike on the back of an old $800 Toyota truck.


That was me. Lol. I don't like to leave my nice cars places so I drive my 1996 Monte Carlo around with a carbon road bike that costs 5x what the cars worth. Lol.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

Budgets are fine, but paying yourself first is more important. You should set aside a certain amount every paycheck for savings, retirement, and kids' education. Act like it's not there to spend. 

Invest even more when the market is down and everyone's scared. The power of compounding gains is amazing. Doubling your money every few years without trying is also amazing. Time is an powerful asset that few people use. 



Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Take your lunch to work and limit the number of times you go out to eat. I'm always amazed at how much we spend on eating out when the MasterCard bill comes in. I do have a wife and three kids so it's usually at least $80 - $100 when we do. But going out once a week is $300-$500 a month, doesn't take long to start getting into some serious bike money at that pace.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I sold my motorcycle. No insane insurance payment ever 6 months as well. Upgraded to a nice bike. First time since I was teenager, I'm 41 now, that I've been long-term with a motorcycle. I haven't even missed it. I also paid $500 under retail by buying year-end close out. I use the relationships I've built at LBS to source parts and upgrades. Look at your garage and what you don't need. Throw that stuff on craigslist or some F.B. Yard sale site. Be surprised how much cash could be made. Most of my riding buddies have bought theirs on C.L. For really good deals.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

no one needs a new bike

get a 1950's schwinn with a coaster brake, weld up the weak spots, and rip it.

riding and ripping is in your mind not yer wallet


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't see any necessity in spending 5-6K for a bike but I will say that the most expensive bike (sans gold-plated fat bikes) are generally cheaper than the cheapest heart surgery. I build bikes into the budget by bringing my lunch, riding to work most days ($.50 x 25 to 40 Miles = $12.50-$20 per day in savings). If you look at your budget in terms of annual expenditures, you might be surprised at how much you spend on some "luxuries". I also tend to buy bikes that are either last year's or scratch and dent sale.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Craigslist... I bought my 2013 Trek Superfly 100 (retails $3,900) for $2,400. Current model year for almost half off! I also got my gf a 2011 Trek Superfly 100 (carbon) for $1,400 (retails $5k new)!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Forster said:


> I don't see any necessity in spending 5-6K for a bike but I will say that the most expensive bike (sans gold-plated fat bikes) are generally cheaper than the cheapest heart surgery. I build bikes into the budget by bringing my lunch, riding to work most days ($.50 x 25 to 40 Miles = $12.50-$20 per day in savings). If you look at your budget in terms of annual expenditures, you might be surprised at how much you spend on some "luxuries". I also tend to buy bikes that are either last year's or scratch and dent sale.


This too... stop eating out for a couple months and see the money pile up. Just cook a bigger dinner and bring the leftovers so it's not even like you have to cook separately for it.


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

Setup an account specifically for biking and put $100 in it a month. After 4-5 years you will have enough.

This has worked for me (although I put more in each month).


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

When it comes to buying bikes, being a doctor helps. 

I ride around 4000 miles of trails a year. I may not need expensive bikes but mine are actually used pretty heavily.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rzims said:


> I was actually having this exact conversation with a buddy this weekend. He's newlay married and working on a family.
> Sounds like you have your priorities right....when my kids were young, I rode an 80s hardtail and made it last. Now that they're out of college, I can afford to build up nice bikes a piece at a time.
> Don't pay retail, don't lust after the latest and greatest and work your butt off.
> 
> Besides a nice bike is way cheaper for me than therapy and meds...


Well, it's all about priorities. When you are older and less physically capable, you'll be able to afford a nicer bike. I guess that's one way to do it, but again, that's your priority. That's kind of how our society is set up to a large extent, work hard, do well, and finally when you get old and have decreased ability and function, you can afford things that would have been an absolute blast when you were younger. This is true to varying degrees obviously, but again, priorities. Some people think they need cable TV and when a "game" is on, that they have to watch it. The idea of "watching" sports is nearly incomprehensible to me, every time I think about "watching" I want to DO something. Now I've got enough snow and cold-weather gear (living in AK) that it doesn't matter if it's snowing or raining, I can still go out and ride and have a good time (live close to trails). Those are the lift choices we make. If kids are what make you happy, then by all means, have kids! If riding is what makes you happy, then ride! If you "want it all and want it now", well, unfortunately you're running into the wall of reality, that no matter how much you want some things, you just can't have them on your own terms. Kind of goes against what some of our parents taught us, but they were trying to spur us on and have us be as successful as possible.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Two years ago I bought an older frame set (2008 brand new), then bought the parts online to build it up. I did most all the work myself, so I was not window shopping my LBS. I ended up with a bike that would have cost 8k new for 3k. Granted, it was an older frame set, but still brand new with warranty. This way I got to hand pick the parts I wanted, and saved a crap-load of money too. I simply could not afford to but this type of bike in a current model year and pay retail. Even the 3.2k I spent was done over the span of a year, otherwise I could not have spent that much. I make ok money but I am trying to live more within my means, and not go overboard.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

First post here.

Anyways, I think the people that spend 5-10k on a new bike are either insanely rich, or have messed up priorities. If you are a good enough biker to actually need that much on a bike, you should be racing or making money off of it. 

People on this site seem to be overly concerned over how much, and what kind of bike you need to "do" stuff. Well gents, Gary Fisher and plenty of other people had tons of fun shredding on older steel frame HTs. Having a better, newer, lighter bike may make a small difference in your speed while riding, but if you think you need to have that bling bling new LBS bike to have fun, your probably more concerned about your image than having fun riding, and sadly people in this country have this engrained in their heads that they are what they own. 

I can't do anything but laugh when I see some jackoff on a $7000 bike with a team jersey, spandex and the whole getup a pro would be rocking, get smoked by some dudes running rigid steel MTBs from the 80s on the trail in cutoffs and a T shirt. Its not really that uncommon around me.

That said, I have funded my bike hobby by buying, repairing, swapping, and flipping bikes off of Craigslist. In the past year, I've broke even doing this, and have maybe $200 invested at this point out of pocket. I currently have around 15-20 bikes, an 09' titanium 26" XC HT that retailed @ 2k, Giant DH/AM FS 26" @ $2500, an 14' specialized hardrock, an 09 giant roadie, a mid 90s centurian roadie, as well as a nice collection of mid and old school BMX bikes, as well as some older tank cruisers. When I find a good deal, I buy it, and sell off another bike in that category, and have literally 0 invested into a newer upgraded bike. You just have to be willing to sell a bike you might want to keep in order to fund an upgrade down the line. You need minimal investment to get started, plus you meet a ton of cool people you might not have otherwise. 

In the end, its all about being smart with your money and not buying beyond your means. IMO if you need to have this years newest $$$$ model, or some other fancy overpriced bicycle to have fun, then you should probably reassess why you ride bikes, or just quit riding all together.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't Judge others.

Those same people you laugh at my be laughing at you thinking, That poor bugger probable only has the 1 holiday home.

You make out that $7000 is a lot of money & it isn't for some.

I just built up a $8000 bike for a friends wife to ride & that seems like quite a bit of money, But there 14 year old gets through $1000 a week just with his hobbies & they have just spent $25,000 on seats for around the pool & are thinking of buying the neighbors beach front house so they have more paring for there toys.

Don't judge others by your standards.

Some people have the money to buy what ever they want, Even if others think they are fools.

My brothers boss puts $250,000 of fuel in his boat every 14 days & I think that is nuts & he thinks its a drop in the bucket.



steveohio said:


> First post here.
> 
> Anyways, I think the people that spend 5-10k on a new bike are either insanely rich, or have messed up priorities. If you are a good enough biker to actually need that much on a bike, you should be racing or making money off of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the insanely rich thing qualifies those you speak of in your post, and by defacto are in a different income bracket than the OP, and the majority of people in world, most certainly the peers the OP is questioning.

So again, and I quote myself 
"In the end, its all about being smart with your money and not buying beyond your means. IMO if you need to have this years newest $$$$ model, or some other fancy overpriced bicycle to have fun, then you should probably reassess why you ride bikes, or just quit riding all together."


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Steveohio,
To some the $5-10K bike is an extravagance, to others it's the "in-lieu of" for a smart phone with all the bells and whistles or the new car depreciation they didn't incur because they buy used. It seems like a lot of money to you and me, but I could use your "messed-up priorities" logic to knock someone for owning a smart phone if their house wasn't paid off or they carried a credit card balance. If we all owned exactly what we needed and not what we wanted, most of us wouldn't own any mountain bikes because almost none of us commutes to work in a mountainous environment. I'm not quite ready to settle down into a two bedroom apartment and ride the bus because I'm only going to deal with life on a necessities basis.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

steveohio said:


> First post here.
> 
> Anyways, I think the people that spend 5-10k on a new bike are either insanely rich, or have messed up priorities. If you are a good enough biker to actually need that much on a bike, you should be racing or making money off of it.
> 
> ...


I feel the same about those who drive an F250 to the corner store for a quart of milk and pack of cigarettes.


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh. And to answer how I afford it. 0% interest and wait for a sale. I get a nice bike, pay for a few months and enjoy it. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

Not to derail, but unless your brothers boss is paul Allen he's lieing to you. The largest super yachts in the world don't even have a fuel tank large enough to fit that much fuel. So unless that yacht is constantly traveling the world there's no way he's spending that amount of coin. And if it is, then he's leasing it out and there is no fuel cost to him.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

I was thinking my buddy Sean is a lunatic for spending the amount of money he did on his bikes. The guy is a successful contractor, and anyone who knows anything knows that SoCal is pretty expensive to live in.

Anyway, at his house he has a few S-works full suspension carbon bikes, and a full carbon Specialized road bike, all the accessories one could want, and his wife and two sons are all rolling bikes that are at least 2000$ full suspension bikes.. all bikes just a couple years old. I would guess he has about 30 grand in bikes. when I gave him the "youre insane" look, he said "I don't have a beach house, I don't do boats, no dirt bikes or RV.. This is my thing. and this keeps me in shape and brings me closer to my family all at the same time"

Just like that, he justified 30k in bicycles.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Ailuropoda said:


> When it comes to buying bikes, being a doctor helps.
> I ride around 4000 miles of trails a year./QUOTE]
> 
> That is really mean and evil to point out.
> No wonder it's post #666 for you lol.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

We have a 93 Volvo and a 99 Yukon. Both my wife and I have nice bikes (2011 Remedy 9 for me and 2012 Rocky Mtn Altitude for her) We ride our bikes until they need replacing. Same with our cars. The kids are grown up now so our costs are way down. There were years when they were young that I wondered how I would be ever be able to get a nice bike. You prioritize. New cars, restraunt meals, Starbucks, fancy cell phones and a host of other things you spend money that you don't need all stand in the way of that nice bike. House is paid for, kids education is paid for, my retirement is mostly paid for so now if I want a new bike I'll just go and buy it. Typically I get a new bike every 6 or 7 years and then I donate the old ones to a local charity. I plan on riding nice bikes well past 72!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

alphazz said:


> It was only yesterday that I saw a brand new $5,000 bike on the back of an old $800 Toyota truck.


That is someone with their priorities in order!


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

*My real question is who is buying new bikes?*

Thanks for all of the answers. I was really wondering who is buying all of the high priced bikes that so many bike companies have for sale. When high end bikes were $2,000 to $2,500 in the mid 90's, getting a new bike didn't seem like such a stretch. I think the price of high end bikes has been rising much faster than the cost of other products (though mid-market bikes seem to have remained steady in price).

I'm still having difficulty understanding how so many bike companies can all be selling their high priced bikes. I can't quite understand how big the market is for $5-6k bikes.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

bamwa said:


> That is really mean and evil to point out.
> No wonder it's post #666 for you lol.


Ha ha.

Seriously, I'm glad I have a job where I can afford nice bikes. Doesn't mean I impulsively buy whatever I want. I actually live very modestly and drive a cheap car because I don't care about houses or cars.

Priorities, man.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I rode the same bike for 10 years just replacing what broke. Now my kids are grown up and gone I just paid cash for my last bike. I tend to purchase bikes in the 2 to 2.5k range as you're at the mid level or so of that line and I like to pick my components. 5k and up is fine my last bike with purchase price and my extras is close to 5k but its what I wanted as far as rims wheels brakes and so forth

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Only buy new every 17 years. That's what I did. The wife didn't hesitate to say ok.



Spectre said:


> Thanks for all of the answers. I was really wondering who is buying all of the high priced bikes that so many bike companies have for sale. When high end bikes were $2,000 to $2,500 in the mid 90's, getting a new bike didn't seem like such a stretch. I think the price of high end bikes has been rising much faster than the cost of other products (though mid-market bikes seem to have remained steady in price).
> 
> I'm still having difficulty understanding how so many bike companies can all be selling their high priced bikes. I can't quite understand how big the market is for $5-6k bikes.


You're misremembering the past. My wife says that I do it, too.  According to Bikepedia, the 1995 Trek 9900 hardtail cost $3000. That is equivalent to $4600 in today's $$. It weighed about 23 pounds with 26" wheels. It had a Judy fork with 60 mm of travel (per MOMBAT), V-brakes, and tubed tires.

What can you buy with $4600 today? A 2012 Superfly Elite cost $4500. It weighs about 24 pounds. It has 29" wheels, a fork with 100 mm of travel, hydraulic disc brakes, and tubeless tires.

We spend the same money, but we enjoy many upgraded components.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

1) Buy aerobatic biplane.
2) Spend $5000 on first annual, get things fixed like where the landing gear attaches to the frame.
3) Spend $100 an hour on fuel when doing aerobatics.
4) Buying bikes and bike parts is much easier.


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

I live on public assistance hand have a handful of kids and no job. Come tax time I'm looking at an s-works stumpjumper and maybe a new road bike. 2011 Roubaix expert is getting old. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

The ///Man said:


> I live on public assistance hand have a handful of kids and no job. Come tax time I'm looking at an s-works stumpjumper and maybe a new road bike. 2011 Roubaix expert is getting old.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


I hope you're joking...


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

D.I.N.K. I buy frames and build them up as needed. Both the wife and I are on Ibis, one HD and one HDR. Carbon wheels as well. Ultimately, it's a matter of priorities. My wife and I make okay money, so a new ride isn't a hardship. The cars are paid for, house expenses are manageable, so we put our money where we can glean the most enjoyment.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

The ///Man said:


> I live on public assistance hand have a handful of kids and no job. Come tax time I'm looking at an s-works stumpjumper and maybe a new road bike. 2011 Roubaix expert is getting old.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


this is awesome if you found a "niche" loop in the system. i wish more people would take advantage of the gov.'t, as they like to bend us over. i work cash and collect unemployment so i say fvck em. i say, if you can avoid taxes, do it. gets me almost 80k/yr. lol, happy NY. lots of law makers find ways around laws & so do i


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

fishwrinkle said:


> this is awesome if you found a "niche" loop in the system. i wish more people would take advantage of the gov.'t, as they like to bend us over. i work cash and collect unemployment so i say fvck em. i say, if you can avoid taxes, do it. gets me almost 80k/yr. lol, happy NY. lots of law makers find ways around laws & so do i


Technically, you're bending me over. The government doesn't actually have any money of it's own but loves giving away mine to buy other people's votes.

The danger is that you will go from being anti-government to being rabidly pro-government when you start to believe you deserve the money you get.

Now, I know you're just joking...but a lot of people really do think like that.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

it's how you want to play the game, isn't it? sorry you haven't figured it out or are in a position that you can't & you are jealous. i tip back a $13 dollar pint to you. oh, i have paid plenty of taxes and been double dipped upon so i said fvck it. i can't wait until our dollar is actually worth nothing and we resort to bartering. it might finally give all people an equal advantage


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> this is awesome if you found a "niche" loop in the system. i wish more people would take advantage of the gov.'t, as they like to bend us over. i work cash and collect unemployment so i say fvck em. i say, if you can avoid taxes, do it. gets me almost 80k/yr. lol, happy NY. lots of law makers find ways around laws & so do i


It is that type of thinking from many that brings country's to there knees.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

This thread is starting to get interesting...


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

If the people are going to screw you, screw the people back. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

The costs of brand new mtbikes is ridiculous, but it's all about supply and demand. I can see the benefit of a 29er, a fat bike, a hard tail, a newer bike - but the '04 Specialized FSR Stumpy Pro that I bought new for $2500 still works. Great! I just had a bent chain stay replaced but everything is stock except the saddle and of course chains, cassettes, brake pads, etc. It doesn't just sit in my garage, I ride often. I don't even do my own maintenance beyond light tune ups. 

My point is - if you buy wisely, meaning a good product and a good fit, you will have a great mtb for a long time. They are meant to take a beating. There is no reason you will need something else for quite a while. It will be the best investment you can make for your mental and physical health. 

It also helps to value frugality as newer, cooler bikes will come out the day after your purchase is final. I'm still using dual control shifters for god's sake.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

pinerider said:


> The costs of brand new mtbikes is ridiculous, but it's all about supply and demand. I can see the benefit of a 29er, a fat bike, a hard tail, a newer bike - but the '04 Specialized FSR Stumpy Pro that I bought new for $2500 still works. Great! I just had a bent chain stay replaced but everything is stock except the saddle and of course chains, cassettes, brake pads, etc. It doesn't just sit in my garage, I ride often. I don't even do my own maintenance beyond light tune ups.
> 
> My point is - if you buy wisely, meaning a good product and a good fit, you will have a great mtb for a long time. They are meant to take a beating. There is no reason you will need something else for quite a while. It will be the best investment you can make for your mental and physical health.
> 
> It also helps to value frugality as newer, cooler bikes will come out the day after your purchase is final. I'm still using dual control shifters for god's sake.


Totally agreed. I'm just wondering who is buying $5-6K new bikes. Seems like the common themes about buying expensive new bikes are not having kids, spending less on cars, saving on other expenses, finding discounted or used parts. Looks like most folks are not spending

I'm going on about 13 years on my MTB having gone through the phase of young kids in the house so I definitely agree with your point about buying wisely. Previously, I seemed to be getting a new MTB every 6-8 years. Up until my last bike, I always got bikes with a shop discount. I've done the bike being worth twice as much as my car thing in the past as well. Also, I had carried over parts to build up my last bike which was a big savings. At this point though, my parts are so old that it makes sense only to carry over the brakes, saddle, pedals and maybe wheels (if I don't go to 27.5").

I am buying bikes...for my kids off of Craigslist! Keeping those priorities straight!

Good tips on looking for frames & bikes on Craigslist & eBay. Used bikes seem to be worth about 1/2 of the new retail price right when you take it out of the bike shop.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Drive a car that is paid for, have a mtg payment under $1,500, be credit card debt free, and find a job making more than $200K/yr... Then spending $6-9k on a bike every year or so, isn't such a big deal in that context. However, if you're making $50k single income with kids, car payments, etc..then its probably a stretch. Don't understand why its such a complex question to figure out.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jams_805 said:


> People want the 5000$ full suspension bike, but most people don't even need it. hell many people I see with badass bikes out here don't even have the skills for a bike like that, they just wanted the bike! as a guy that spent 1000 bucks on a bike and another 500 on upgrades, I can tell you that unless you are on your bike non stop or a hardcore mountain bike beast, you don't need an expensive machine. don't kid yourself. you just want it


my $5000 bike broke its frame. I rented a $2000 bike to get me thru, until my I got my bike back. There is a big difference in bikes. It made me realize once you use some nice stuff, it is hard to go back. if you haven't tried the really nice stuff, don't.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I treat this the same as car buying, you can finance your purchase (I cant believe yall are putting 3500+ on credit cards...) and pay up to 15% more than the purchase price, or SAVE up front, and pay cash. I start stashing money away as soon as I make a purchase, for the next one. I never, ever pay retail, (EVER), and I use my ability to pay right now as leverage. I have a Niner Air 9 with XTR, bought outright for 1600 last summer. Im saving for its replacement, and I'll push the groupset over to an AM FS frame that I'll find on craigslist. My road bike is 6 years old, Cervelo, the only thing Im interested in changing is the groupset, its Campy Record 10 right now, I might go to 11, or SRAM. That record 10 will go to my old Pinarello. The only legit new purchase I'm looking at is an Ibis Hakaluggi Disc, which will necessitate some spending on components to bring everything in line. 

I resell old bits and frames on Cragslist to fund the new purchases, and because of careful shopping and horsetrading, I probably dont come more out of pocket than about 500.00 per year. I have a stable worth well over 12,000.00 right now. I never put parts on credit, or finance it. It works for me. BTW Im in the Army (you can guess my salary) and I have 4 kids. Single income house. My only other real hobby is motorcycling, I have a Ducati 996, and several vintage dirtbikes. I have less than 1200.00 total personal debt not directly secured with an asset. 

I said all that say that ultimately its about being careful, fiscally responsible, and I can pretty much get what I want.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

mellowdave said:


> I treat this the same as car buying, you can finance your purchase (I cant believe yall are putting 3500+ on credit cards...) and pay up to 15% more than the purchase price, or SAVE up front, and pay cash. I start stashing money away as soon as I make a purchase, for the next one. I never, ever pay retail, (EVER), and I use my ability to pay right now as leverage. I have a Niner Air 9 with XTR, bought outright for 1600 last summer. Im saving for its replacement, and I'll push the groupset over to an AM FS frame that I'll find on craigslist. My road bike is 6 years old, Cervelo, the only thing Im interested in changing is the groupset, its Campy Record 10 right now, I might go to 11, or SRAM. That record 10 will go to my old Pinarello. The only legit new purchase I'm looking at is an Ibis Hakaluggi Disc, which will necessitate some spending on components to bring everything in line.
> 
> I resell old bits and frames on Cragslist to fund the new purchases, and because of careful shopping and horsetrading, I probably dont come more out of pocket than about 500.00 per year. I have a stable worth well over 12,000.00 right now. I never put parts on credit, or finance it. It works for me. BTW Im in the Army (you can guess my salary) and I have 4 kids. Single income house. My only other real hobby is motorcycling, I have a Ducati 996, and several vintage dirtbikes. I have less than 1200.00 total personal debt not directly secured with an asset.
> 
> I said all that say that ultimately its about being careful, fiscally responsible, and I can pretty much get what I want.


Dunno about you but I put EVERYTHING I can on my credit card and pay it off monthly. I don't spend a dime on interest, much less 15%, and I get a nice gift card periodically from the 3-5% back (depending on purchase category) I get from my credit card company.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

Spectre said:


> Totally agreed. I'm just wondering who is buying $5-6K new bikes.


Well, I assume it's the same people that buy expensive houses, cars, vacations, etc. Some people are true consumers, living from purchase to purchase. It seems excessive to me but my lifestyle probably seems excessive to someone.

I'll get a new bike at some point and I won't buy it piece by piece on Craigslist-I'll ride a bunch of bikes at the trusted LBS and throw down what they are asking. Seems to be how I roll. Not ashamed, not proud, just is. With age comes self-acceptance.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

tim208 said:


> my $5000 bike broke its frame. I rented a $2000 bike to get me thru, until my I got my bike back. There is a big difference in bikes. It made me realize once you use some nice stuff, it is hard to go back. if you haven't tried the really nice stuff, don't.


I gave my buddies Sworks carbon bike a ride one day.. its cool, but not nearly 10 grand cool.. at the end of the day, its just a damn bicycle to me


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I only pay cash for stuff, never finance anything but a home. I'm blessed in that I have a good job that I enjoy and pays me quite well so I have the luxury of being able to purchase bikes at will. That being said, I dropped a good chunk of money on a 2013 Specialized Epic Marathon this year and it will be my last bike purchase for a while. It's a great bike and I really like it... but my road bike cost me $800 about 2.5 years and 5k miles ago and I love it just as much.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my first job as a paper boy in the 5th grade. Then, I worked through high school as a janitor and saved my money (ok fine, I spent a little on beer too). 

I worked through college as a bartender paying my own way through school, and when everyone else was out on Del Playa partying every night, I was in the library studying (actually, I did venture out onto Del Playa on occasion too). 

Then, due to the hard work and sacrifice, I earned a TA position in the department I was studying in which put me in good position to get a good job. 

Then, I worked hard in my chosen career for many years, continued to save, and advanced my career all the while putting money away. I drove cars that were less valuable than I could afford and lived in places less costly than I could have. 

I've been lucky at times, but at least some of my success is due to plain old hard work and sacrifice.

So, the short answer to the OP's question is "Straight Cash, Homey". But the truth is really a couple decades worth of effort to get to where I can buy any bike I want and not think twice about it (and that is exactly what I did).

I have looked around me at every point of this journey and thought again and again how many people there are that I am in competition with that thank god they are not focused on financial success like I am because they are smarter and perhaps more talented, etc... 

For me at least, it all comes down to effort, and I believe just about everyone has the opportunity to do the same thing I did. There's nothing special about me besides my desire to succeed. You can do it to. Start today.


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

I finance everything. I have a house full of nice furniture, wood floors, nice bikes, nice everything. If someone is dumb enough to give me free money you bet your ass I'll take it. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

The ///Man said:


> I finance everything. I have a house full of nice furniture, wood floors, nice bikes, nice everything. If someone is dumb enough to give me free money you bet your ass I'll take it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


Financing everything is NOT free money.

SPP


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

SlowPokePete said:


> Financing everything is NOT free money.
> 
> SPP


If it costs nothing, how is it not free?

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

The ///Man said:


> If it costs nothing, how is it not free?
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


Well I guess you've got something figured out that nobody else does.

You must be lucky.

SPP


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Excellent explanation. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with financing if you live within your means, particularly at a zero percent offer. You maintain flexibility with your money, sometimes earn trivial rewards, and can safely escrow your cash in something that earns you interest. A $4000 bike purchased on a credit card at 20% interest is another matter.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Better question is:

How do people afford kids?

Is it better to "have" kids and have a lower lifestyle? Is it fair to the kids you already have to have more kids and not be able to afford them the opportunities that other's kids have, in terms of sports, events, support, etc? What about the school they go to and where you live? The kids they are able to "hang out" with and the social relationships they are able to develop? I'm sure this is usually well-thought out (or not!), but there are a lot of people that get to this point and then are completely submerged by it. They have few choices but to "hang on" until the kids can leave the house, which are usually fairly prime-years for your health and physical ability. So later when they leave, you can finally go ride, except you can't quite do the things you always dreamed of 10 or 15 years ago. 

Such is life.


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Better question is:
> 
> How do people afford kids?
> 
> ...


I wonder how many people have kids and then regret it. And how many would be honest enough to admit it, even if just themselves? There's a huge taboo in our society to admit that having kids was a mistake.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Better question is:
> 
> How do people afford kids?
> 
> ...


I have 4 boys and my wife and I have a very active life. If you don't believe you are a victim and have a shred of maturity, you can make it work. Buying bikes for a family of six is another question. You trade things to make it work. But, this is what you get in return.

This is #4 riding his new ninja turtle bike


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

It makes me crazy whenever I hear someone express frustration that their life changed after they had kids. WTF. There's dumb and dumber, and then there are people that think like this. WTH. People have to take a test before they can drive a car, but any knuckle head can have a baby.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

SlowPokePete said:


> Financing everything is NOT free money.
> 
> SPP


It is if you die before you have to pay any of it back. ( Still not a good Plan )


----------



## ian0789 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just build all my bikes, my 1st road bike ever was a Dawes lightning 1200 from BD for $400.00 just to see if I would like cycling. I never looked back after my 1st road bike and learned how to wrench on bikes. I also sold all the parts off that bike on ebay and then built up the frame with a friend with random parts we had and sold it off to make my money back and some after all said and done. Now I am up to 10 bikes and an 11th on the way with in the next few days. 

Stalk CL, Ebay, BikesIsland, Nashbar for deals, Dont knock Chinese Carbon fiber, get a set of tools and have a plan of attack. I have gotten great deals on CL with bikes that just need some TLC but to the average person would be a ton of money to take it to the bike shop to have the work done. Something that cost a person 150+ to be done at a shop can most of the time be done for 15 bucks or free if you have the parts sitting around in your parts box.

I am building a steel single speed 29er. I found a Nashbar SS 29er that was literally 2 years old but brand new, stripped the frame for all the parts, got a steel frame, 20% discount nashbar coupon on bars/stem/saddle/grips, random odds on and ends from ebay and now I have a Steel SS 29er With a front shock for under $670 it would have been less if I didnt end up going with a Red kick of decals, bottle cage, brake cable housing to go along with an all black frame.

I think if you search around, dont knock buying used and learn to do your own fixing you can have anything you want and some with out paying a lot. Its a hobby but it also keeps me fit and healthy. I might have an unhealthy addiction to bikes but its better then spending my money of eating out for lunch everyday, heavily drink at bars and the stupid amount of money I used to spend on smoking a pack to pack and half of day. Thats one thing I am happy I dont piss my money away on.

I spent well over 3,000 a year on smoking when I did that for years and I can honestly say I dont even know how I funded that hobby during that time frame in my life. It was a long span of 11 years 0.o


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

I work really hard doin **** like this!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thats a bad ass pool, but if it were mine it would have to have a deep end.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

LucindaInGA said:


> I wonder how many people have kids and then regret it. And how many would be honest enough to admit it, even if just themselves? There's a huge taboo in our society to admit that having kids was a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


I suppose you consider yourself also as a "mistake"? I have 2 children and it is the best thing that ever happened to me. Yes it tough to be a parent and it requires some personal sacrifices but they worth it 1000%.

However if I want to be fair they were born when I was 32 with a stable job, my own apartment and some savings on tbe side. Plus I don't plan to have more because I don't believe that I could "afford" them but if they come they all welcome but I use protection anyway.

Anyway no matter what the reason is a kid can never be a mistake. Some parents on the other side could be.

PS. Coming back to bicycles I just bought my second one. Personally as I have already mentioned before cycling is my only expensive hobby and also a personal "release valve" so it is easy to justify it. Plus I have a company car and mobile phone with everything covered, I cut down my cable pack in half, I don't smoke / drink etc, I don't pay rent / mortgage etc, I buy last year bicycle with some discounts, I transfer parts from one bicycle to another etc.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Better question is:
> 
> How do people afford kids?
> 
> ...


My vasectomy has savd me an aweful lot of money ovr the years.


----------



## rafalmtb (Oct 31, 2013)

Couldn't be said better!


Paris Galanis said:


> I suppose you consider yourself also as a "mistake"? I have 2 children and it is the best thing that ever happened to me. Yes it tough to be a parent and it requires some personal sacrifices but they worth it 1000%.
> 
> However if I want to be fair they were born when I was 32 with a stable job, my own apartment and some savings on tbe side. Plus I don't plan to have more because I don't believe that I could "afford" them but if they come they all welcome but I use protection anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got back into riding a couple years ago after trying more expensive hobbies. Kids are 7 and 3. It can be a lot of work raising kids, especially during the week with work, school, and activities. I only get to ride once or twice a week but I make the most of it. When the kids are screaming and whining you ask yourself why you had them but when you watch them riding in a kids race with big smiles, it makes it all worth it.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

It's not the kids that are expensive, but the ex-wives that accompany them.


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

Paris Galanis said:


> I suppose you consider yourself also as a "mistake"? I have 2 children and it is the best thing that ever happened to me. Yes it tough to be a parent and it requires some personal sacrifices but they worth it 1000%.
> 
> However if I want to be fair they were born when I was 32 with a stable job, my own apartment and some savings on tbe side. Plus I don't plan to have more because I don't believe that I could "afford" them but if they come they all welcome but I use protection anyway.
> 
> ...


Just because it's hard for you to imagine some people regret having children doesn't mean that some don't. Apparently, some parents do have regrets: http://kissdetroit.com/3365143/do-p...-according-to-this-survey-that-answer-is-yes/


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Regret is a strong word when you talk kids as you can see by some responses here. However I'm sure most honest parents have the 'if I had a time machine I'd get a preemptive vasectomy' fantasy or some such. It's easy to fantasize about how much more time, energy and money you'd have without kids. That can certainly lead to resentment or regret. It's important to put those kind of thoughts in perspective. They aren't good or bad, they're just a response to what can be a tough situation. Having the maturity to deal with those kids of frustration is certainly part of being a parent. 

One of my favorite quotes about parenting is, "The son is the father of the man." Having kids will test your patience, logic, mental toughness and ability to love like nothing else. Every day can be an incredible amount of fun and frustration all rolled up into one, it's quite a ride. 

It's also worth noting that many cultures put incredible pressure on people to have children. It's the default choice, when it should be the minority choice. People might tell youngsters it's tough but they don't ever break down what a day with young kids really looks like, working 12-14 hours a day (either at work work or with kids) every single day including weekends, the crying, the fights, the injuries, etc... the birth rate would plummet. Haha! 

I really think we need to make it more socially acceptable to be single or married without kids. It is in some places but not in most. 

What was the original thread about? Oh yeah, buying expensive bikes even with wife and kids. Since I've already gone OT on the kid thing I suppose I can continue. I feel that if you continually work at improving your craft you'll get better at it. If you approach each job with the idea that you're doing it with pride, as if you were building something for your family or friends, then you will always put your best out there. People will notice, you will be paid better, either where you are or somewhere else. Better bikes follow. 

Also buy used or last year's parts on sale. The latest and greatest doesn't matter, you're not that fast or someone would be giving you bikes to ride on right?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Not really an original idea, and certainly I am not the only one doing it but I buy bicycles with the proceeds from other bike sales. It takes time, luck, a little cash and some patience but over the last ten years or so I have not taken one dime out of the family budget to buy a bike. Cycling tends to be ruled by trends, and when something is out of fashion folks sell it off cheap. Perfect example, when carbon replaced aluminum you could not give away a Klein or Cannondale CAAD bike, but they still had great components that people would pay good money for. Parting out those bikes was like shooting fish in a barrel. Over the years it has gotten tougher, and I have changed my tactic somewhat, but I am still turning around $3K annually.

Steven


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^yes and that's a lot of work too. it's easier to just sell your first 2 kids and keep the 3rd. human trafficking is really making its way to the top


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I feed my children bread & water so I can afford carbon fiber. 

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Zoo1424 said:


> I feed my children bread & water so I can afford carbon fiber.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy Note 3


The most beautiful irony, of course is the "sent from my Galaxy Note 3 bit"


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Trek Credit card helped me buy Trek Fuel and Superfly in one year! I have kids and family but my wife knows I need to ride to keep my sanity lol. We have some very nice trail systems where I live but I always see the same old mugs on the trail. Prices of bikes is why most of my friends don't get bikes. Let's not forget the clothing and shoes and all the goodies. You can't put a price tag on a great ride....stay thirsty my friends and happy trails


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Just wait until your kids are grown & on their own and then you can afford a very nice new bike. And you can also afford to take some nice trips with your new bike!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

heyyall said:


> I have 4 boys and my wife and I have a very active life. If you don't believe you are a victim and have a shred of maturity, you can make it work. Buying bikes for a family of six is another question. You trade things to make it work. But, this is what you get in return.
> ]


Wow, I guess people shouldn't be able to feel what they want unless it is approved by you. Just bury the feelings of regret and they never exist, right? My mistake.

The point wasn't that everyone who has kids regrets it, but man, some of you sure jumped on that as if someone was trying to attack your family or something. Just wow....

We won't get far as a society if we keep ignoring these kinds of things and sweep them under the rug. Some of us don't care about the "pre-programed life" that others have thought out for us so conveniently.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

oldbroad said:


> Just wait until your kids are grown & on their own and then you can afford a very nice new bike. And you can also afford to take some nice trips with your new bike!


Just to play the devil's advocate:

After your best physical years and when your body has broken down?


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Just to play the devil's advocate:
> 
> After your best physical years and when your body has broken down?


Yeah well that's how nature designed us. To spend our physical prime raising and protecting our young. But if you'd rather spend your prime years doing your own selfish thing then you go girl! Nobodies stopping you.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Just to play the devil's advocate:
> 
> After your best physical years and when your body has broken down?


Well,
1. When you are in your best physical years you can ride any old bike and have fun.
2. If you ride any old bike on a regular basis, you stay pretty strong, even into the "broken down" years. 
3. Have those kids young (like I did  ) and you're still pretty young when they leave the nest.
4. Have good genes and that way you are still in pretty good shape when you hit 50.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

A decent bike is an investment. If somebody really wants one, they will be creative enough to save, skimp, work extra, or sell some things to create a couple grand. How bad do you want it?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Just to play the devil's advocate:
> 
> After your best physical years and when your body has broken down?


My wife's aunt is in her early 70's and still rides thousands of miles per year on the road. This lady loves cycle touring, and every year she's on the road for at least a couple months riding some place she hasn't been before. This year, she is talking about riding all the national parks in Arizona and Utah.

I'm 55 and I can assure you I am well past my physical prime, but I can still ride with most people half my age (and out ride a lot of them).

If you have all your kids by the time you are 30, then by the time they are grown and on their own, there are still a couple decades of good riding left for all but the people with chronic physical issues. Just because there aren't very many people over 50 mountain biking, that doesn't mean it is not possible. I'd bet that 20 years from now, a high percentage of the mountain bikers currently in their 30's will still be riding. And a lot of them will be on high end bikes and going on nice trips (as I am).


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm a kid-less 30 year old female with a good job in a state with a low cost of living. I currently have 4 bikes that I've bought in the past 1.5 years, and am adding a 5th this spring. Credit cards and S-Card through Specialized? Damn right. But guess what? I make my mortgage/car payments and all my bills on time, still can eat something besides ramen, and my cat still gets her fancy grain free organic food. I'm also on a team where I get stuff under cost, thankfully. I wouldn't be adding that 5th bike if it wasn't for the discount, trust me (which is a double edge sword.. am I buying it because of need or because it's too discounted to pass up? Meh...). 

I never plan on having children, as I'm both selfish and have absolutely no desire to be a mother to anything except cats. I catch flack from some of my long time friends who now have kids and always complain and comment about how they wish they could go on all the trips I do and see the things I do. And it is awkward but then again, that's their life and they chose that situation. But that whole no children thing sure does free up a ton of time and money for what I like to do in life! Cycling is my main money pit at the moment which also helps.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Yeah well that's how nature designed us. To spend our physical prime raising and protecting our young. But if you'd rather spend your prime years doing your own selfish thing then you go girl! Nobodies stopping you.


Or is having a kid selfish? There are plenty out there that need to be adopted? Ultimately you are doing it to fulfill YOUR need.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Or is having a kid selfish? There are plenty out there that need to be adopted? Ultimately you are doing it to fulfill YOUR need.


If you make a conscious choice NOT to have children, like sooshee above, I think that is fine. But I think it is pretty sad if you start a family and then regret having kids just because you don't have enough time & money to do your old hobbies. Once you have kids surely their welfare becomes your no.1 priority.

Just my .02 cents worth.

Back on topic I don't think MTB'ing is that expensive. Sure if you want a new bike every year you could sink a tonne of moey into this sport. But for most a good entry level bike costing anything from $500-$1500 will get us started in the sport. Then after a couple of years you might decide to upgrade and get a bike costing about $2000-$3000. Sure that's a lot of money but if you choose well and get a good fitting bike that suits your riding you should get about 5 years or more out of that bike.

But at the end of the day 'expensive' is relative. We all have different levels of disposable income. For some a $3000 bike is affordable, for others it may be totally prohibitive.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> If you make a conscious choice NOT to have children, like sooshee above, I think that is fine. But I think it is pretty sad if you start a family and then regret having kids just because you don't have enough time & money to do your old hobbies.


Maybe it just doesn't end up like that person thought? Maybe they lose their job or have unforeseen problems? What just blows my mind is the "no compromise" attitude of some people that seems to allow no room for error. People are human. Not everything will end up perfect.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

From someone that is marries with now a second child. And we don't make great money. Wife makes 11 I make 12 currently. First thing is budgeting my money and saving. But with that comes living smart and not wasting stupid money on things there is no need to.

My oldest is now very much a mtber as well so I have 2 habits to pay for. But I work ot all I can and we budget carefully too save. Plus I don't spend 2500 on a bike. My 29er ht was a $600 entry lvl. Shoping sales and such I've built a respectable bike (sorry but 1 lb saved weight isn't worth another $1k) that I love and only limits are mine. So no need to spend insane money. Say I want to move to fs. Well I have most of what I want now. So buy lower groupset bike for the frame and such. Change parts between bikes and sell what new parts I don't want. Being my bike by name is entry though fit is far from it it still wouldn't bring crap. So cheap parts back on that frame and sell that bike as well.

All about playing it smart and saving, but still support lbs all I can by just buying stuff less often and saving more.

But too I enjoyed my WalMart 26" fs alot the whole time I rode it (with fork and rear shock upgrade) and it never let me down. I don't need the best I just need what i like and works for me as long as my bike is around 28-29lbs.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

From my recent history. 

I bought a Scott Spark 29er with 30% discount and sold it to buy a Trek Fuel EX 7 with 25% discount which I upgraded to full XT and Fulcrum Red Zone. Then I sold the Fuel as a frame and bought a Giant Reign SX with 25% discount and moved my XT and Fulcrum there.

So to summarise I buy last year models and sell them in order to buy new ones. I also move my upgrades from bike to bike. In the process I lose obviously some money but I can live with that.

And as I mentioned in previous posts I save money from other areas to be able to finance my hobby.

PS. I hope that I will keep the Reign for more time than my other bikes.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I say don't finance a bike or put one on a credit card. Sorry to those who have but it is just foolish (unless you can get a 0% interest). 

Instead, pay forward. 

Basically save but set up a budget plan that allows you to achieve a goal. 

For instance, lets say you want a to buy a $2400 and you think you can pay $200 a month in payments to pay it off. Instead pretend you already financed the bike in and pay yourself $200 a month for a year and have that bike payed off. 

Now if you financed that bike on a credit card, using an average interest rate of 15% if you payed $200 a month it would take you an extra month to pay it off because you would be paying $216.62 in interest. 

I do the same with cars. Think you can afford a $500 car payment? Put $500 in account for 60 months instead. 

Basically, never finance a depreciating asset. 
It is much better to be debt free in life and have something a little older.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

sooshee said:


> I'm a kid-less 30 year old female with a good job in a state with a low cost of living. I currently have 4 bikes that I've bought in the past 1.5 years, and am adding a 5th this spring. Credit cards and S-Card through Specialized? Damn right. But guess what? I make my mortgage/car payments and all my bills on time, still can eat something besides ramen, and my cat still gets her fancy grain free organic food. I'm also on a team where I get stuff under cost, thankfully. I wouldn't be adding that 5th bike if it wasn't for the discount, trust me (which is a double edge sword.. am I buying it because of need or because it's too discounted to pass up? Meh...).
> 
> I never plan on having children, as I'm both selfish and have absolutely no desire to be a mother to anything except cats. I catch flack from some of my long time friends who now have kids and always complain and comment about how they wish they could go on all the trips I do and see the things I do. And it is awkward but then again, that's their life and they chose that situation. But that whole no children thing sure does free up a ton of time and money for what I like to do in life! Cycling is my main money pit at the moment which also helps.


Good for you. Having kids isn't for everyone. Luckily, I still get out and ride pretty much as often as I need.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

kjlued said:


> "Just stick it in granny and start grinding."


"Just stick it in granny, and start grinding."

"Just stick it in, granny, and start grinding."

Punctuation, haha!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Or is having a kid selfish? There are plenty out there that need to be adopted? Ultimately you are doing it to fulfill YOUR need.


Nothing wrong at all with not having kids. Adoption is great too, but very expensive and slow. The system isn't setup to move kids very well.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Wow, I guess people shouldn't be able to feel what they want unless it is approved by you. Just bury the feelings of regret and they never exist, right? My mistake.
> 
> The point wasn't that everyone who has kids regrets it, but man, some of you sure jumped on that as if someone was trying to attack your family or something. Just wow....
> 
> We won't get far as a society if we keep ignoring these kinds of things and sweep them under the rug. Some of us don't care about the "pre-programed life" that others have thought out for us so conveniently.


I suggested you needed a shred of maturity. If that doesn't apply, you can move on and stop being combative.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> "Just stick it in granny, and start grinding."
> 
> "Just stick it in, granny, and start grinding."
> 
> Punctuation, haha!


I think you need a punctuation lesson.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

heyyall said:


> I suggested you needed a shred of maturity. If that doesn't apply, you can move on and stop being combative.


Well I'm sorry I don't fit in your totalitarian society.

Onto a different topic:

I see bike stuff as being largely disposable. If I buy a bike at $1500 or $3500, once it's "mine", i don't care about getting my money when I sell it, I may completely destroy it. I have destroyed a few frames, some with cracks, some with ovalized pivots that just wouldn't ever work right again. Some people seem to get caught up in getting "their money's worth", whether it's buying or selling. These things are for fun and compared to spending $120+ a pop for skiing (not even counting equipment) it's a bargain I think. I can get on my bike from my house and go ride trails no matter what season it is or how much gas is in my car's tank. I've thrown up all sorts of money this year for winter gear, because I refuse to suffer riding in the cold and wet. This has been well worth it, despite $250 boots+$150 flat-pedal boots, $120 pogies, $250 lights, and various other clothes. It's so nice to be out riding and feel comfortable, I don't care if I have to replace some of this stuff yearly, it's worth it.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Biking is a lifestyle. I work hard to pay for my bikes and build wheels to help offset those costs. I have a supportive wife that knows no matter how much I spend on bikes it is cheaper than a heart attack! That being said I do purchase all of my biking stuff used to help keep costs down. I love biking and fully intend to outfit my kids with bikes as they grow and get bigger. I want them to have the same love for being outside and enjoying the outdoors as me. Biking sets me free and I cant put a price on that.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I used to pick up vintage bikes and do strip 'n' flips on ebay to fund racing, the bikes for DH and XC, and travel expenses. Once, I chased down a recycle guy on a mid 80's Ritchey and bought it out from under him. That paid for the Ashland 12 Mile Super D/ food/lodging/gas one year. I even sent ebay stuff off from the Ashland post office during the trip, LOL.

I also didn't want to tap into my savings at the time (pay yourself first) and was doing my best to pay off debt as fast as possible. I also haven't had a CC for over 15 years.

I only get bills for utilities, insurances and my internet now but I still won't get rid of a bike until it's ready to fall apart. My three year enduro race frame has another season in it and then it'll be put out to pasture.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Vader said:


> I used to pick up vintage bikes and do strip 'n' flips on ebay to fund racing, the bikes for DH and XC, and travel expenses. Once, I chased down a recycle guy on a mid 80's Ritchey and bought it out from under him. That paid for the Ashland 12 Mile Super D/ food/lodging/gas one year. I even sent ebay stuff off from the Ashland post office during the trip, LOL.
> 
> I also didn't want to tap into my savings at the time (pay yourself first) and was doing my best to pay off debt as fast as possible. I also haven't had a CC for over 15 years.
> 
> I only get bills for utilities, insurances and my internet now but I still won't get rid of a bike until it's ready to fall apart. My three year enduro race frame has another season in it and then it'll be put out to pasture.


Dave Ramsey follower?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I make more than I spend, save as much as I can when I can, take advantage of offerings through my employer like dependent care savings account (tax free money!) and employee stock purchase plans (15%! Plus they hold the cash until the buy date each quarter). Then when I want something or have to spend some money, it's there.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Just to play the devil's advocate:
> 
> After your best physical years and when your body has broken down?


Although the person you replied to said wait till they're grown, I just say it's not an all or nothing thing. I have 2 young kids and turn 40 this year. I ride 2-5 times a week on my Ti SS mtb, carbon roadie, spin bike if it's raining, whatever I can. I sometimes take mancations where I load bikes in the jeep and head to the mountains or desert for a week. Yes I have to plan these things around kids, wifey and job. But that doesn't mean I'm downtrodden about it.

Life is not meant to be waited on for some perfect circumstance or wasted stewing on some choice you made years ago that you can't change now. You are where you are now and hopefully you do your best to enjoy it!


----------



## SJKevin (Nov 30, 2011)

I put away $25/wk for a couple years in my company's stock. The market went up and I got a new bike.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

You sound like my soul mate, if I was into that kind thing.

I wish there more females like this. I see kids as burden because I'm selfish. I know it sounds like a I'm dick, but it's just how some people are wired.



sooshee said:


> I'm a kid-less 30 year old female with a good job in a state with a low cost of living. I currently have 4 bikes that I've bought in the past 1.5 years, and am adding a 5th this spring. Credit cards and S-Card through Specialized? Damn right. But guess what? I make my mortgage/car payments and all my bills on time, still can eat something besides ramen, and my cat still gets her fancy grain free organic food. I'm also on a team where I get stuff under cost, thankfully. I wouldn't be adding that 5th bike if it wasn't for the discount, trust me (which is a double edge sword.. am I buying it because of need or because it's too discounted to pass up? Meh...).
> 
> I never plan on having children, as I'm both selfish and have absolutely no desire to be a mother to anything except cats. I catch flack from some of my long time friends who now have kids and always complain and comment about how they wish they could go on all the trips I do and see the things I do. And it is awkward but then again, that's their life and they chose that situation. But that whole no children thing sure does free up a ton of time and money for what I like to do in life! Cycling is my main money pit at the moment which also helps.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

lewisfoto said:


> Dave Ramsey follower?


No. I actually listened to my dad's advice.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I got a decent, solid job as an electrical engineer that pays reasonably well. I don't spend big money on new cars, clothes, jewelry, 'stuff' that isn't important to us. Wife had a decent job that pays as well as a full time job, but is usually part time. Now, if I can just get my younger kid out of preschool, I would have more cash to save for retirement, investments, etc. I buy my lunch every day, but I take that as my lunchtime meditation/chill-out/breaktime. I don't ask for a lot else in life, so that is my indulgence. Reality of it is, I don't spend much money on lunch. I do almost all of my own wrench work on our cars, and do almost all of the construction related work on the house... electrical, paint, roof shingles, appliances, wall finishing, etc. We also carry minimal cable. I can't believe anybody pays over $120 a month to watch TV, but I have friends that do. 

We sold a house for way more money than it was worth (IMO), got the house we really wanted for a lot less money, so we have a fairly low house payment. 

I buy used bike parts at swap meets, craigslist and fleabay that I know I can flip for a small profit, and use the money to buy mostly used parts off craigslist, swap meets or fleabay. I have some blingy bike gear, but I didn't pay full pop for any of it, except for my LB Carbon Fiber AM 29er rims... tooootally worth it! I'll often buy used parts, ride them for a year or 5, and then sell them for what I paid for them, so.... free rental! 

Man, I just think of how many people we have in our lives that we pay to do work for us. Mechanics, housekeepers, construction, handymen, etc. I try and just do stuff myself, when reasonable. I do believe in spending a bit extra on having good quality food in the house, and actually cooking good food. 

I don't feel at all that we live like a monks, but compared to a lot of my friends, we do.


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

irishpitbull said:


> You sound like my soul mate, if I was into that kind thing.
> 
> I wish there more females like this. I see kids as burden because I'm selfish. I know it sounds like a I'm dick, but it's just how some people are wired.


I know lots of women who don't want kids. Not unusual at all. Some of them have a lot of experience minding others' kids and then decided they definitely didn't want them.

It's not really a selfish choice when you consider childfree people pay taxes for things like schools that benefit families with kids.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

This sport cost what you let it cost. 

I think my relatively high bike-budget to income ratio is largely enabled due to not having kids and not spending money on crap that does not make me happy.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

LucindaInGA said:


> I know lots of women who don't want kids. Not unusual at all. Some of them have a lot of experience minding others' kids and then decided they definitely didn't want them.
> 
> It's not really a selfish choice when you consider childfree people pay taxes for things like schools that benefit families with kids.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


I have a kid, she was an accident though. Its normal to not kids, they make living life hard.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

kapusta said:


> This sport cost what you let it cost.
> 
> I think my relatively high bike-budget to income ratio is largely enabled due to not having kids and not spending money on crap that does not make me happy.


This


----------



## TheAtomicGoose (Sep 20, 2013)

In response to the overarching discussion being from adults about adults...what if you're a kid? Then it gets really hard because you have little to no income, and I know people will say things about paying bills and such, but when you're young enough, there's really no way to come by 3 grand. Unless your parents are really damn rich.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol! Y'all think biking is expensive try fishing!


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Scrappy jr. said:


> Lol! Y'all think biking is expensive try fishing!


Fishing can be as cheap or expensive as you want it to be though....biking requires at least a few hundred invested right off the bat


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

8iking VIIking said:


> Fishing can be as cheap or expensive as you want it to be though....biking requires at least a few hundred invested right off the bat


Not if you wanna fish out of a BOAT! Break Out Another Thousand!


----------



## TheAtomicGoose (Sep 20, 2013)

This is rather unrelated


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Scrappy jr. said:


> Not if you wanna fish out of a BOAT! Break Out Another Thousand!


My last hobby was competitive shooting. Talk about expensive. And I like riding better anyways.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

On credit then work a bunch of overtime!!! I also wait until winter and get parts on sale, or used bikes from rich college kids that are selling their awesome bikes their parents got them to buy the latest ski/snowboard.



Spectre said:


> With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes?
> 
> I ask this as someone who makes decent money. But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike. It is crazy how much bike prices have skyrocketed in the past 10-15 years.
> 
> In the past, I generally switched off upgrading a frame and then 2-3 years later the drivetrain & fork, but with young kids in the house I have put off upgrading my drivetrain for about 10 years now. So, I am now looking at complete bikes.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Spectre said:


> With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes?
> 
> I ask this as someone who makes decent money. But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike. It is crazy how much bike prices have skyrocketed in the past 10-15 years.
> 
> In the past, I generally switched off upgrading a frame and then 2-3 years later the drivetrain & fork, but with young kids in the house I have put off upgrading my drivetrain for about 10 years now. So, I am now looking at complete bikes.


I found the bike of my dreams (well.. pretty darn close) for $1700 used on ebay... 2012 Scott Scale Expert upgraded to X0/X9... So, there you go...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

TheAtomicGoose said:


> This is rather unrelated


Actually this thread has remained remarkably On Topic which is an anomaly...


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

8iking VIIking said:


> Fishing can be as cheap or expensive as you want it to be though....biking requires at least a few hundred invested right off the bat


Nope, go to walmart or ***** and get a new bike for 150.00


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

1362 said:


> Nope, go to walmart or ***** and get a new bike for 150.00


Or not...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

You know whats expensive? Racing my Z06. I'm putting $2000 worth tires on it every few weeks. 1st world problems...



1362 said:


> Nope, go to walmart or ***** and get a new bike for 150.00


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Since I gave up sports cars/bikes I've had all kinds of mountain bike money. 



irishpitbull said:


> View attachment 865254
> 
> 
> You know whats expensive? Racing my Z06. I'm putting $2000 worth tires on it every few weeks. 1st world problems...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> Since I gave up sports cars/bikes I've had all kinds of mountain bike money.


What am I gonna do? Buy another s-works?


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

irishpitbull said:


> What am I gonna do? Buy another s-works?


Well yeah! Everyone knows you need a wonderbike to fill every niche if you wanna have any fun in this sport


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

irishpitbull said:


> You know whats expensive? Racing my Z06. I'm putting $2000 worth tires on it every few weeks. 1st world problems...


I'm sure. Kids ask me to do burnouts with the LS3 camaro SS all the time. Do they even know it costs $800 to put two relatively inexpensive tires on the back? Jeeze...


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Jayem said:


> I'm sure. Kids ask me to do burnouts with the LS3 camaro SS all the time. Do they even know it costs $800 to put two relatively inexpensive tires on the back? Jeeze...


Some of yall have white people problems.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Jayem said:


> I'm sure. Kids ask me to do burnouts with the LS3 camaro SS all the time. Do they even know it costs $800 to put two relatively inexpensive tires on the back? Jeeze...


We got it rough bro.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I bough my missus a bike about 5 years ago, since then ive upgraded her complete bike 3 times, the one she "owns" at the moment is an Indy Fab with ENVE wheels.

Its not my problem that her ass has never touched the saddle of any of the 4 bikes i have bought her in the last 5 years.... its always there and full of bling waiting on the day she decides she wants to ride it 

Oh yeah, it goes without saying that i buy myself a new one too.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Unless you've already got it made, or have "lucky genes," then you have to just scrimp and save with a goal in mind. I'm 63 and retired. I opened a ROTH IRA back in 1998 and have tried to fully fund it each year (pay yourself first!), and I'm sure glad I did, because SS just wouldn't be enough for me to live on.

I just spent nearly $2,700 on a Pugsley frame set, custom wheel set with 8-spd Alfine IGH on Marge Lites, some nice mid-range components and necessories, but I cannot afford it. I just WANT it badly enough to make sacrifices in other areas of my life. I used plastic to pay for it, but I will pay that off at the end of the month.

I always try to avoid paying interest. In this particular case, my 91 year-old Dad gave me a check for Christmas. That helped cover most of the price of this bike ("lucky genes").

When I bought the place I'm living in (dirt cheap) 22 years ago, I bought directly from the prior owner, working out our own agreement. No banks or realtors (aka "vultures") were involved. I certainly saved a lot of coin that way!!!

I'm also surfer, flatwater paddler, angler, hiker, and general outdoor enthusiast, but I haven't paid for a plane ticket or any concert tickets since 1986. I cut back on most entertainment expenses. No restaurants, no smart phone (still using my original pre-paid Nokia flip-phone...try to keep it down to $30 worth of minutes every 3 months). No cable TV. Was on antenna, until my last TV blew up over 5 years ago, and I never replaced it. Best decision I ever made! I just listen to itunes radio on my computer, thru a powered-up speaker system. Have only ever purchase 3 or 4 music CDs in my life, never would buy a DVD if I can rent one. Never get bored due to the near infinite selection of stations.

Some people who know me think I'm a cheapskate, but I consider myself to be frugal. Mainly out of necessity. Its the only way to live the free and easy life of a surfing/fishing/paddling/biking bum~!

One more item I didn't mention. Up until this fat bike build I'm doing, I've never spent more than $500 on a bike (just one, my pre-owned Utopia...before that, maybe up to $300). I used to recycle old bikes, but gave up on that losing battle. I had enough decent frames and parts left over to put together a couple of fun rides. Now, I'm cleaning out all the old junk, except for my SS all-round street cruiser, a couple of old Schwinn cruisers, and my soon-to-be-built Pugs.


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

PlutonicPlague said:


> Unless you've already got it made, or have "lucky genes," then you have to just scrimp and save with a goal in mind. I'm 63 and retired. I opened a ROTH IRA back in 1998 and have tried to fully fund it each year (pay yourself first!), and I'm sure glad I did, because SS just wouldn't be enough for me to live on.
> 
> I just spent nearly $2,700 on a Pugsley frame set, custom wheel set with 8-spd Alfine IGH on Marge Lites, some nice mid-range components and necessories, but I cannot afford it. I just WANT it badly enough to make sacrifices in other areas of my life. I used plastic to pay for it, but I will pay that off at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


That's so cool. Very inspiring 
It's great you've made it work for you.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> I bough my missus a bike about 5 years ago, since then ive upgraded her complete bike 3 times, the one she "owns" at the moment is an Indy Fab with ENVE wheels.
> 
> Its not my problem that her ass has never touched the saddle of any of the 4 bikes i have bought her in the last 5 years.... its always there and full of bling waiting on the day she decides she wants to ride it
> 
> Oh yeah, it goes without saying that i buy myself a new one too.


Trying to make sure I understand. Are you saying you build bikes for your wife but she doesn't ride them?

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

LucindaInGA, Yes, I did make it work...ran my own landscape maintenance service for over 20 years as a sole proprietor, focusing mainly on vacation property here at the Beach. Rich folks with lots of dough make better customers than old locals with no money.


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

PlutonicPlague said:


> LucindaInGA, Yes, I did make it work...ran my own landscape maintenance service for over 20 years as a sole proprietor, focusing mainly on vacation property here at the Beach. Rich folks with lots of dough make better customers than old locals with no money.


Wow. Nice. You're in a better position than many of those "rich" folks.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

*Epiphany on the ROI of Kids as it relates to Biking*

Thanks for the great responses. It does seem that in addition to saving money on other expenses, not having kids is also a major factor in freeing up a lot of income for buying bikes.
I've had an epiphany recently on how having kids adds to my enjoyment of biking. I knew I was going to be home early last Friday and so I asked my two sons (ages 8 & 11) as to what they might want to do. The conversation with both went like this:

Me (to older son): Hey! I'm going to be home early this Friday. Anything you want to do?
Older Son: That's great. Let's go mountain biking!

Me (to younger son after pulling him away from his book): Anything you want to do on Friday? I'm going to be home early.
Younger Son: Can we go biking?

A year ago, my older son said that he wanted nothing to do with riding on trails, but my younger son really got into riding trails. Over the last several months, my older son has gotten into mountain biking as well. We live a hop, skip & a jump away from Duthie Hill in the Seattle area so getting out to ride with them is really easy to do.

I'll get the bike I want at some point. It might be one frame and part at a time, it might be used, it might be a sale bike at the end of the season. Riding on fun trails with my kids. PRICELESS...

It's all about the ride, not the bike.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

LucindaInGA said:


> Are you saying you build bikes for your wife but she doesn't ride them?


Correct... justifying that I need another bike is the hardest part to get past the minister of fun & finance, so I pretend one is hers.

(She knows what im at and just plays along with it)


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

irishpitbull said:


> You sound like my soul mate, if I was into that kind thing.
> 
> I wish there more females like this. I see kids as burden because I'm selfish. I know it sounds like a I'm dick, but it's just how some people are wired.


I think females are under some sort of innate pressure to bear children by society. Otherwise you're a "lesbian," or "crazy cat lady" or just flat out "weird." (I'm the crazy cat lady category, haha!) So I think there's more gals out there that share the view, but perhaps are scared to admit it to everyone or don't want to disappoint people. It took my mom awhile to come to terms with the fact I don't want children (I have no siblings), but she's come to realize that it's the best choice for me and she readily calls my cat her grandchild and the cat even goes on vacations to my parents' house occasionally, LOL! It's all worked out... though she'll never understand the cycling thing.

Straying from the topic... The #1 argument I hate for the pro-children side is "who is going to take care of you when you're old?" I'm an RN, and have worked both long term care and currently in a hospital, and let me tell you... having children is no guarantee that they will "take care of you" when you're old...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

sooshee said:


> I think females are under some sort of innate pressure to bear children by society. Otherwise you're a "lesbian," or "crazy cat lady" or just flat out "weird." (I'm the crazy cat lady category, haha!) So I think there's more gals out there that share the view, but perhaps are scared to admit it to everyone or don't want to disappoint people. It took my mom awhile to come to terms with the fact I don't want children (I have no siblings), but she's come to realize that it's the best choice for me and she readily calls my cat her grandchild and the cat even goes on vacations to my parents' house occasionally, LOL! It's all worked out... though she'll never understand the cycling thing.
> 
> Straying from the topic...* The #1 argument I hate for the pro-children side is "who is going to take care of you when you're old?" I'm an RN, and have worked both long term care and currently in a hospital, and let me tell you... having children is no guarantee that they will "take care of you" when you're old*...


This echoes the experiences of my wife and I.

We've got neices and a nephew. A dog and a couple cats. One another. What do we need a kid for???

As a fellow RN, working in ICU settings the last sixteen years, I totally agree with the bolded part. Here in the U.S. at least, we as a society are very bad at taking care of our elderly. Guess it takes too much time and money away from buying cheap crap at Walmart.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't believe that this is the #1 argument. Actually I don't believe that this is an argument at all. Maybe for selfish people who always expect something in return.

Personally the only thing I want for my children is to live their lifes to the fullest and as happy and healthy as they can be. As for me the last thing I want is to hold them back.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

irishpitbull said:


> What am I gonna do? Buy another s-works?


Condo in tahoe to enjoy better riding. But then I'll probably need a sports car to have fun on all the mountain roads. 



FastBanana said:


> Some of yall have white people problems.


Growing up in the ghetto I learned that I'd better focus on being an overpaid computer nerd since I sucked and basketball and rapping.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> Condo in tahoe to enjoy better riding. But then I'll probably need a sports car to have fun on all the mountain roads.


I prefer my cabin in NC. A condo is to social for me.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Well You can build your bike. 
Keep an eye out for used frames. components. Good deals.

I built my AM bike for less than 900 EUR with pretty descend components.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought my first MB, a Motobecane 700HT for myself for Christmas. Just to see if I would get back into it. I did. I also have 4 kids. I can't drop money like its nothing, just can't do it. I just bought a Felt Edict Nine 60, a 2013 model close out, for a great price, about half off. I also traded an AR15 I built for part of the cost and through in some money. I then gave my Motobecane to my 12 yr old son, who is starting to love riding, especially the trails! I will be on the keep it until it breaks, then upgrade plan for many years!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Paris Galanis said:


> I don't believe that this is the #1 argument. Actually I don't believe that this is an argument at all. Maybe for selfish people who always expect something in return.
> 
> Personally the only thing I want for my children is to live their lifes to the fullest and as happy and healthy as they can be. As for me the last thing I want is to hold them back.


It is the #1 thing that drives me nuts when I tell others I don't want children, so just my opinion of the #1 thing that bothers me. I've heard it more times than you'd think! Understandably, there are cultures out there that do expect care of their elderly parents. But saying I should have kids just for that reason is a big gamble IMO.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

sooshee said:


> It is the #1 thing that drives me nuts when I tell others I don't want children, so just my opinion of the #1 thing that bothers me. I've heard it more times than you'd think! Understandably, there are cultures out there that do expect care of their elderly parents. But saying I should have kids just for that reason is a big gamble IMO.


Yes! We hear all the time - that us not wanting children is selfish.

Well, what is having children with the expectation that they will take care of you when you are older, then?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

irishpitbull said:


> I prefer my cabin in NC. A condo is to social for me.


Cabin in the woods is an awesome idea. Can't sell the wifey on that though, she is convinced forests are full of serial killers and man eating bears. (The bears in our back yard in tahoe didn't help)

On the subject of pressure to have kids that's just retarded. Anyone having kids due to the expectations of others is in for a world of hurt. It's hard enough when you want them, haha!

Not that you need to the approval of some random guy on the internet (even one as awesome as me), but you guys that know you don't want kids and don't give in to social pressure are doing the right thing.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Yes! We hear all the time - that us not wanting children is selfish.
> 
> Well, what is having children with the expectation that they will take care of you when you are older, then?


Having kids IS selfish. After you have kids a lot of the stuff you do for the kid is not selfish, but the actual act of having the kid in the first place is the epitome of selfish, it's all for you. You are the one that wants to have kids. It doesn't get more selfish than that.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Having kids IS selfish. After you have kids a lot of the stuff you do for the kid is not selfish, but the actual act of having the kid in the first place is the epitome of selfish, it's all for you. You are the one that wants to have kids. It doesn't get more selfish than that.


Let's just all be selfless and not reproduce!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

8iking VIIking said:


> Let's just all be selfless and not reproduce!


Actually at population of 7 billion and rising...the world could use a little more of this.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Actually at population of 7 billion and rising...the world could use a little more of this.


In 3rd world countries, yes


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

8iking VIIking said:


> In 3rd world countries, yes


You mean like Los Angeles?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

8iking VIIking said:


> In 3rd world countries, yes


No, pretty much everywhere.

Thinking otherwise is sticking your head in the sand.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

scrublover said:


> No, pretty much everywhere.
> 
> Thinking otherwise is sticking your head in the sand.


Actually. The white plague is on a constant rise here is Serbia where I live. Also the age span.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> You mean like Los Angeles?


Detroit.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

irishpitbull said:


> Detroit.


No joke man, I spent a week there for a consulting gig. Parts of it look like a set from the The Walking Dead.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Deployments, and the wife's OK  Mostly importantly buy/bring spare parts before you enter a resort/lift access venue like Whistler.


I also do my research on parts, and see what works the best for my pricepoint and decide to buy from there.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think I will ever buy a complete, new bike, just as I don't think I'll ever buy a brand new car. The price isn't worth the depreciation. However, buying a new frame at a realistic price (E.G one that has been out a couple of years) and then moving your existing parts over (or buying second hand ones) is fairly cost effective.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*What a difference a year makes...*



Steve.E said:


> I don't think I will ever buy a complete, new bike, just as I don't think I'll ever buy a brand new car. The price isn't worth the depreciation. However, *buying a new frame at a realistic price (E.G one that has been out a couple of years)* and then moving your existing parts over (or buying second hand ones) is fairly cost effective.


Let's hear it for late adopters: Brand new black anodized 2013 Salsa Spearfish 29er frame (with Fox CTD) headed my way for $749 (free shipping) from Tree Fort bikes. A year ago this frame was $1,499 ($750 more) and was the cutting-edge bees knees schiz nitz, if reviewers are to be believed. They also have the longer travel 2013 Salsa Horsethief for $749. I would consider that, but have not been able to ride one..... The 2014 frames now have split pivot suspension.

I had seriously looked at a new *2011* Niner Jet 9 frame being sold by others for $899, but with shipping and handling, the price was over $1000. Also, the Niner Jet 9 frame is heavier than the Salsa by about a half pound.

Would likely have ordered the a complete 2013 Salsa Spearfish 2 bike for $1599 from Tree Fort, but they are out of mediums. They do still have Large (may go to backorder). Extra Large is in stock.

Had a long flirtation for 650b, but that would have meant starting out from scratch. Had also lusted after several light weight 2011 Anthem 29er deals on eBay and in the MTBR.com classifieds, but there is a big leap of faith/_caveat emptor _ factor that I could not get past, especially concerning frame recall issues, many cracks at the TT/Seat tube junction reported and no warranty.

Will just bide my time, learn more about how to put together a 1 x 10 drive train w/ new and new to me parts and generally have fun with life and ultimately have a very light full suspension 29er.

Already have a RockShox fork that I can get PUSH'd, some good wheels, so it isn't starting from scratch.

Current bike is a wonderful titanium hardtail from BD, but it is beating up my lower back on even slightly longer rides, so I need to go full sus.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

In our house, the wife and I both get bonuses/small commissions above our regular paychecks throughout the year. She buys shoes and makeup, I buy bike crap. Win-win.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a second job and I work 2 to 3 16-hour shifts per month. It's an overnight job, so I go straight from my full-time job to the second job and back to the first job the next morning. I end up working 36 hours straight.

Is it worth it? Yup.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I almost always buy used. I bought my Pivot Firebird for 2K when it was only 18 months old. Other than some cable rub, the frame was perfect. That bike was 5600 dollars brand new. I just wait for deals and I am not afraid to make a lowball offer. Worst people can say is no. I also work a second job conducting interviews for an educational organization. My day job is in human resources anyway, so it is an easy fit. I do have a new kid though, so that is taking up an enormous amount of cash. I can't believe how much that little bugger costs! But I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

When my wife got pregnant, I immediately went out and built a 650b full squish. It was pretty expensive even after shopping around for deals, but it replaced a 10 year old hardtail. I probably wont buy another bike for at least 5 years. My mountain bike is the most expensive discretionary item I own for sure. They way I afford my bike is to be frugal in all areas of life. I don't have cable tv, I eat out very little, I don't drive much or buy stupid stuff and I work hard and save. But yeah, with kids its not easy to buy bikes or have time to ride, but if you make it a priority its doable.


----------



## ruckerz (Apr 25, 2007)

Save, budget, and live below your means. After the bills are paid, food on the table, and retirement, I still have about 20-25% of income leftover. 

And I have a 4 year old (with another one on the way) who I can't wait to take riding. Kids aren't expensive, they are a lot of fun!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Spectre said:


> With starting prices for a decent bike starting around $2500 or so, how do you afford to buy new (or even used) bikes?
> 
> I ask this as someone who makes decent money. But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike. It is crazy how much bike prices have skyrocketed in the past 10-15 years.
> 
> In the past, I generally switched off upgrading a frame and then 2-3 years later the drivetrain & fork, but with young kids in the house I have put off upgrading my drivetrain for about 10 years now. So, I am now looking at complete bikes.


I work, I have no debt, I am old and I have no kids to support.

Have to live within your means, if you want a more expensive bike then save up for it.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

I cashed in unused vacation/personal time to get my dream bike - Trek Superfly Elite.


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

I worked a temp second job just so I could avoid touching the "standard discretionary income". Then I shopped and shopped and then waited until it was on holiday sale. End result, got the bike I wanted for about half what it retailed for (which I know is almost never what anyone pays, but it was still a great deal).


----------



## Dookie_dook (May 6, 2014)

I live with my parents still. I might as well be a millionaire.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Live WELL below your means. Buy the house you need, not neccesarily the house you want to look well off. If your single rent out rooms to get it paid off sooner. Pack your lunch, buy fuel efficient vehicles and pay cash for new economy vehicles, etc... Pay off all debts.

After paying my dues for years, I now have very low bills and I never have to second guess buying the few things that are really important to me. So my dirt bike and MTB are both REALLY nice.


----------



## Hittman2780 (Mar 31, 2014)

Brake out the credit card. Buy it and don't say anything till she see's it. Easier to ask for forgiveness then permission


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I moved countries.
Left family and friends behind.
Have worse weather here but I get a lot more income.

Since I'm single (due to the fact of moving), I can buy anything I want just for myself.

I normally save the amount I want to spend and after that I will save for the bike.
For example, if I want a 4000 bike, I have to get 8000. 4000 for the savings account and 4000 for the bike.

Its a sad and happy history.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Hittman2780 said:


> Brake out the credit card. Buy it and don't say anything till she see's it. Easier to ask for forgiveness then permission


I know you are just being playful but doing this is the sort of behavior that means you will never be able to really afford the good things in life. Interest eats up your income and ultimately you have overpaid for everything.

It's hard to pay cash for everything (real estate is the exception to the rule as it's an appreciating asset), and this includes cars. But once you do, you can end up eventually saving $1K/ month in interest easily and the net result is a lot more money to actually spend.

You also need to top off your 401Ks no matter what. Trim whatever you have to in life so that you can afford to top that off every year all while maintianing no debt what-so-ever. Work a second job if you have too.

My hand shook when I wrote a check for $31K for my new car back in 2010 even though the payments I could have easily afforded. But the effect was I lost no money in interest, and my urge to go out and buy a much more expensive vehicle (that I could technically afford) was quelched.

My income might suggest that I could drive a new 3 Series, but my pay cash only requirement makes that so painful that it's completely ruled out in my mind.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a huge difference in paying with a credit card and buying something on credit. Don't confuse these and you get to reap the benefits of both living within your means and some small added perks for credit card usage.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> I know you are just being playful but doing this is the sort of behavior that means you will never be able to really afford the good things in life. Interest eats up your income and ultimately you have overpaid for everything.
> 
> It's hard to pay cash for everything (real estate is the exception to the rule as it's an appreciating asset), and this includes cars. But once you do, you can end up eventually saving $1K/ month in interest easily and the net result is a lot more money to actually spend.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I disagree with your advice partially. In 2010 you could have gotten between 0 and 3% interest rate on a new car and if you'd have sunk $20K in the market you would be able to buy a loaded 911 with cash by now. I agree with topping up 401k and having no credit card debt but if you can get a really cheap loan for buying a car for example do it and invest the money instead where you'll see a better return. I bought my wife's Mazda CX9 in 2010. Got 0% interest for 6 years. Instead of putting a big down payment on the car I figured we were slightly off the bottom of the market and instead invested a good chunk of change. I just added 600 square feet to my house and a new kitchen and paid the contractor cash with the proceeds. There's a difference between living debt free (what appears to be your philosophy) and really investing your money. Sorry if I come across preachy but there's several ways to skin a cat and I think you have to be careful even when giving unsolicited financial advice. I think any financial advisor would have told you to get a cheap car loan and invest. You gave up the opportunity to make a lot more money than the interest you saved by eliminating a car payment.


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

Got a brand new BMC four stroke full xt for $1250 shipped! Only way I could afford it  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Go back to school in your 30's...seriously..get an edumacation and a fat (bike buying) tax rebate just before the new models role out.
Thanks for the financial crash course, good for you and your investment luck, I hardly think this is the place to be offering market investment advice. It's awesome that the crash and all of its misfortune that came down on unknowing homeowners bought you a new kitchen.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

That wasn't my point to gloat. My point is that if money is cheap to borrow and you have cash you should invest it. Particularly if you can be patient. Over time your money will work for you better. This is the opinion of about everyone that does financial planning for a living. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

heyyall said:


> There is a huge difference in paying with a credit card and buying something on credit. Don't confuse these and you get to reap the benefits of both living within your means and some small added perks for credit card usage.


Well certainly, but that's not what guys were referencing when they suggested using CCs.

I too charge absolutely everything on an AmEx, it is automatically paid in full every single month so I have never paid a dime in CC interest. And at the end of the year the wife and I get a refund check for about $800 from AmEx. That's free money buddy!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

wilks said:


> Sorry but I disagree with your advice partially. In 2010 you could have gotten between 0 and 3% interest rate on a new car and if you'd have sunk $20K in the market you would be able to buy a loaded 911 with cash by now. I agree with topping up 401k and having no credit card debt but if you can get a really cheap loan for buying a car for example do it and invest the money instead where you'll see a better return. I bought my wife's Mazda CX9 in 2010. Got 0% interest for 6 years. Instead of putting a big down payment on the car I figured we were slightly off the bottom of the market and instead invested a good chunk of change. I just added 600 square feet to my house and a new kitchen and paid the contractor cash with the proceeds. There's a difference between living debt free (what appears to be your philosophy) and really investing your money. Sorry if I come across preachy but there's several ways to skin a cat and I think you have to be careful even when giving unsolicited financial advice. I think any financial advisor would have told you to get a cheap car loan and invest. You gave up the opportunity to make a lot more money than the interest you saved by eliminating a car payment.


Your point is well taken.

I was just intending on KISS.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> I know you are just being playful but doing this is the sort of behavior that means you will never be able to really afford the good things in life. Interest eats up your income and ultimately you have overpaid for everything.
> 
> It's hard to pay cash for everything (real estate is the exception to the rule as it's an appreciating asset), and this includes cars. But once you do, you can end up eventually saving $1K/ month in interest easily and the net result is a lot more money to actually spend.
> 
> ...


If you get a low interest rate on the money to buy a car or a bike it makes no sense paying cash. I have a $20,000 car and while I could have paid cash for it, the interest rate was so low that the cost to borrow was negligible and I'd rather pay a little bit of interest than deplete my liquid assets.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have not bought a new bike since I was a freshman in high school (1991). 

I currently ride a 2006 Jamis Dakar I bought on CL. Almost all bike stuff I have purchased (apart from tubes) has been thru CL. 

That being said; mountain biking is NOT as expensive as you guys make it out to be, If you think about how much some people spend on recreation: 

Lets say your into riding a motorcycle on the weekend. If you want a nice bike, you are spending at least $10-20,000 plus the added cost of ownership over a MTB. 

Sailing? frickin forget about it!!! 

Off roading? Ditto!

Quit whining about the price of **** and fork it over! 

Or

You could always go fly a kite...but that can get expensive too!


----------



## Solid Orange (Mar 25, 2012)

louiebob said:


> Got a brand new BMC four stroke full xt for $1250 shipped! Only way I could afford it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Where did you find that deal at???


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm guessing chainlove - they were blowing out BMCs (and Yetis) fairly recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Miker J said:


> Pick a favorite healthy hobby (mountain biking of course) and don't waste your money on other trash.
> 
> Live simply otherwise.... modest home, vehicles, vacations, etc...
> 
> ...


^^^IMO this is an excellent philosophy. I make a modest income and work lots of overtime to get there, so my spending habits and tastes must be modest. I will sacrifice spendy vacations and frivolous purchases to invest my $$$ where it does the most good. I can't afford these mega dollar bikes or boutique brands, so I save for typically over a year or more when I have my eye on a new ride. Up until a decade or so ago after spending most of my adult life in credit card debt while paying off school loans, I don't buy a bike unless I have all the money saved first, use the credit card, then pay it off as soon as the bill comes.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Br80 said:


> I have not bought a new bike since I was a freshman in high school (1991).
> 
> I currently ride a 2006 Jamis Dakar I bought on CL. Almost all bike stuff I have purchased (apart from tubes) has been thru CL.
> 
> ...


Wellllll, devil's advocate here... A good used dirt bike is in the 2000-2500 range. I sold my 450 to by my recent MTB. I'm only a few hundred into my current sailboat after buying/selling/trading a few... and my Jeep is well under a 10k project. You can dump as much as you want into any hobby, and you can have lots of fun in any hobby for a lot less money than some folks, if you're willing to put in some work and buy/sell/trade your way to better stuff. You just have to let go of the idea that you are entitled to the absolute most expensive stuff.

Mountain biking is too expensive though. I just cannot embrace the idea that this thing I'm riding is somehow more valuable or expensive to manufacture than a KTM 450. Manufacturers are riding the wave of our enthusiasm and charging what we'll pay. Which is a lot apparently.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

You said it...

The price of things are what we will pay for it. Market value is what it is. 

On the other side of the coin, the high end mechanics of a mountain bike and what it takes to research, design, and manufacture them are comparable to performance parts for cars, 4x4 or motorcycles. There are plenty of low cost options for people wanting to get into mountain biking. I am less than $1000 into the bike I have been riding since July. I ride many gnarly trails in SoCal and have a hard time believing anyone else is having more fun than I am  

If the enthusiasm wasn't there, neither would the rad profits, which drive the R&D, which puts the badass parts on your workbench. 

You can pay top dollar, have a warranty 

or

You can wait a bit, save a lot, and forego the warranty

Or you can buy some cheap **** an get burnt dealing with it, or spend even more trying to upgrade. 

And I work 45 miles from home and have a company truck. That is not an excuse.

Br80


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

louiebob said:


> Got a brand new BMC four stroke full xt for $1250 shipped! Only way I could afford it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Wow that's is a nice find. Bought my speedfox last feb at a reasonable price also.


----------



## smartytime (Oct 30, 2008)

I started a side business making and selling software... 3 years later and I finally just purchased two new bikes from the extra income.

I love Dave Ramsey's approach to finances.

Also (and obviously there are no guarantees) the world is full of opportunities for resourceful people who aren't afraid to take risks and who aren't afraid to fail.


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

wilks said:


> That wasn't my point to gloat. My point is that if money is cheap to borrow and you have cash you should invest it. Particularly if you can be patient. Over time your money will work for you better. This is the opinion of about everyone that does financial planning for a living.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry dude for being a brute. My political/societal feelings really shouldn't have been used to question your investment strategies. Must've been a bad night.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

wilks said:


> That wasn't my point to gloat. My point is that if money is cheap to borrow and you have cash you should invest it. Particularly if you can be patient. Over time your money will work for you better. This is the opinion of about everyone that does financial planning for a living.


This was posted a few days back, but you make a very good point. People look for black and white solutions and the 'must be 100% debt free or you're a slave!' actually is a good thing if you're learning good personal finance or getting out of a bad debt situation you put yourself in.

At some point though (and hopefully folks grow into this) if interest earned on a nut outpaces interest paid on a loan for things like cars you're throwing away money by using that cash on the car. Same with credit cards, if you're getting 1-3% for buying gas or groceries and you avoid paying interest on those cards you're again throwing away free money by not doing it.

And of course maintaining a great credit rating/history will give you the ability to SAVE money every month on probably your largest monthly expense (mortgage payment) unless you plan on paying cash for your home.

Finally having a large chunk of cash not tied up in assets gives you the flexibility to use it if some smokin deal on something pops up.

Just be smart with your finances and don't get stuck on one particular strategy.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Either used complete bike off eBay or acquired piece by piece.

Chainlove definitely has killer deals here and there... $45 RaRa 2.4 EVO's a couple of years ago. I snagged an XTR M985 2x10 crankset for $200 a few months back as well...

The last bike I built was a hard tail. I purchased the bare frame off eBay (take off- never ridden; all parts removed and sold separately) a new Fox FIT 29 fork and new XTR 985 rear derailleur and new take off brakes. Everything else was used... came from my stockpile at home, sniped off eBay or purchased at bike swaps... 

Some of my friends are going nutz building 6-8k bikes. Most I've spent in one shot was $2,400 for a 1-year old bike the cost ~7k to build! 

I'll take some scratches and blemishes on a 1-year old (and fully depreciated ride) for 1/3rd the price thank you very much


----------



## tbonealive (May 30, 2013)

Spectre, "decent bike" might be a relative term. I feel like I have a decent bike and it cost $700. I'm nowhere near the 2-6k numbers, been riding it for two seasons and I still think it's awesome to ride. When I tell my friends that my bike was $700, they gasp and think that it is way too expensive for a bike! I guess it just all depends on your perspective (and your bank account


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

smartytime said:


> I started a side business making and selling software... 3 years later and I finally just purchased two new bikes from the extra income.
> 
> I love Dave Ramsey's approach to finances.
> 
> Also (and obviously there are no guarantees) the world is full of opportunities for resourceful people who aren't afraid to take risks and who aren't afraid to fail.


I always love to hear people mention DR!

really though.. register a business that can let you write off some living expenses (cell phone, internet etc..) can help.

I personally am an independent contractor so I can write off a lot, I choose to commute on bicycle as opposed to the 2 cars that I have, I do not purchase anything that I can not own unless I can write it off on taxes. cable/satellite tv and other services are not a part of my world and I tether my cell (witch I write off)to my computer for internet. Of course I can not get around municipal services.. I will not extend credit I pay cash only
on that note I just built a frame up Santa Cruz Superlight 650b,full XT/XTR a month or so ago and my niner rlt9 will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Agridesco (Jun 6, 2017)

big_slacker said:


> This was posted a few days back, but you make a very good point. People look for black and white solutions and the 'must be 100% debt free or you're a slave!' actually is a good thing if you're learning good personal finance or getting out of a bad debt situation you put yourself in.
> 
> At some point though (and hopefully folks grow into this) if interest earned on a nut outpaces interest paid on a loan for things like cars you're throwing away money by using that cash on the car. Same with credit cards, if you're getting 1-3% for buying gas or groceries and you avoid paying interest on those cards you're again throwing away free money by not doing it.
> 
> ...


And do not forget that the situation could always be worse. If we wanted to buy an import American bike, with the current USD - TRY exchange ratio, we are already paying 3.5 times more than what you would in US while the minimum wage is 400$. Do not forget the shipping and warehouse costs getting added on top of it plus a whopping 120% tax thanks to our precious government. Instead of just venting on negatively, I could offer one advice that I learned from my ex-gf: Apparently if you are patient and follow through with discipline, you could save a lot in total when you use coupons or discount codes while shopping for anything. For instance, we have pages like Modanisa indirim kodu ve bedava kampanya kuponu 2017 Haziran - Promocodius.com that are used in Turkey and whenever I need to purchase anything, never mind if it is hosting or just a set of new bulbs, I just go there and look for any deals that I can use to get them cheaper. While on a single purchase, you merely save 5$ on average; when you add them up, you can think that you did not pay for your holiday if you like to look on the glass half full.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Ummmm.....get rid of the kids?  lol,

When my Kona died due to a cracked frame, I bought a frame from Nashbar, ported all my parts over, and it's been going strong for over five/six years now.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

(wow - this is a blast from the past thread...)

During the past 20 years or so I've only purchased one _new_ bike (back in like 1996).

Other than my wife's 29er hard tail (that I built with a brand new frame and fork) all of the herd I have now were purchased used (either complete bikes or assembled from various used parts). A very nice and modern 1-year old bike can be purchased for <50% of what it originally cost (more like 1/3'rd the cost if you are fortunate to find one).

I've heard plenty of people tell me they borrowed against their retirement account to purchase a bike (that they absolutely couldn't afford), put it on a credit card, borrow from family, etc.

Even though I can afford it now, I still do not make purchases like that. Many of my friends ride $4,000 - $10,000 bikes and it doesn't bother me at all that I've not ever paid more than a couple thousand for a "well tested" one with maybe a few minor scuffs :thumbsup:


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

No kids, very solid jobs working our asses off 60+ hrs per week, cheap small primary home, built our second home mostly ourselves.....the cost of both is cheaper than most people's first mortgage.

That leaves discretionary income for hobbies......

But....I enjoy riding my 1997 Ibis HT almost as much as my newer Pivot.....almost.....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I buy used bikes. I take my lunch to work rather than eating out, big $$$ saver.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Skip vacation.
Don't enroll kids in sports programs. 
Don't eat out. Don't buy new clothes.
Cut back on unnecessary groceries. 
Stop visiting relatives. 
Dump wife or gf. They are super expensive. 
Eat cheaper food. 
Work more over time 
No more dating 
Take out credit personal loan. It is cheaper than credit card 



Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'm pretty well in the middle class, but my wife likes horses which sucks up most spare money.

My trail bike was used, paid for with a bonus from work.

My XC bike was a demo model, so heavily discounted. I used a 0% credit card and paid it off on time, and my LBS extended credit to me for what the CC wouldn't cover. I worked off that credit in the shop on weekends (freeing the owners from having to work 7 days over summer).

Upgrades have been paid for with OT.

I do consider my racing an investment in myself. While I haven't used "venture capital" (401k loan) I am willing to if I need to because I am getting a return. But I'm trying to avoid that if I can.

Once I quit racing competitively I'll downgrade my MTB (my roadie is a modernized 80's steel, TT is all original and aluminum from 2002).

Whether or not you can justify the expense is a personal matter. Some people can justify an S Works for Cat 3, I'll be happy racing what ever budget minded bike I have in Cat 1. 

But you have to ask yourself, is it worth it? Does it improve your life? My friend upgrades bikes (multiple bikes) once a year. He's financially stable enough that he isn't risking his future, but he REALLY gets pleasure out of riding them. They aren't garage queens, or bling to show off to his friends. That's not buying a bike, that's buying an experience. You can never go back in time and say "I wish I would have done...", you have to ask your future self that question. Well you be happier 30 years from now with the experiences you had, but live in a more reasonable home, or have not expendable money to do things in your later years and sacrifice now?

I don't expect to live to old age. So I'm compromising. I'm trying to live for today, but planning for old age in case I end up there unexpectedly.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I can't comprehend this thread. 

How do golfers spend $xxxx on golf clubs and green's fees? How do fishermen spend $xxxx on boats, trailers, and rods? How do motorcyclists afford their Harleys, Buelles, and Yamahas? These are all mundane hobbies which a ton of people have accepted and they still spend $1000's of dollars a year to participate in. 

My response, like others have said is priorities. If you are a golfer, stop golfing and sell your gear...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Golfers are rich period. They have huge budget to spend on this stuff. I only see rich business men or politicians spend money on golf. My uncle is rich doctor. He has unlimited budget to spend on golf 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Horses cost much more money. A good horse cost 50k. A race breed can cost up 1 million 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Most people live at or above their means. Most of us living below our means are looked at as being cheap.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Picard said:


> Golfers are rich period. They have huge budget to spend on this stuff. I only see rich business men or politicians spend money on golf. My uncle is rich doctor. He has unlimited budget to spend on golf
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


That's a pretty wrong assumption. I don't like golf, think it's a waste of space, but a lot of my co-workers are all factory workers who pay golf. They aren't rich. 


Picard said:


> Horses cost much more money. A good horse cost 50k. A race breed can cost up 1 million
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


 Rescue horses cost very little money, sometimes they are free. Mine is a rescue.



yzedf said:


> Most people live at or above their means. Most of us living below our means are looked at as being cheap.


I call it pragmatic.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Horses need stables, hay, medical care. These cost alot of money 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

edubfromktown said:


> (wow - this is a blast from the past thread...)
> 
> During the past 20 years or so I've only purchased one _new_ bike (back in like 1996).
> 
> ...


Good examples.... everyone should find their own recipe.

I didn't need much bike this time around and I spent $1100 or so. It's bike number thee since 1991 and I still have that one plus the 01 Kona. 
The 1991 HardRock was $400 and the Kona was $450 from orig $600. This last bike was $1299 to $1099.

I shop everything to get fair prices, we go to the local thrift store when we want books, my wife finds still new tags on designer clothing there often and has to maintain her 'wardrobe' for her profession so we find ways to save to get to the things that are important. Driving cars 5-6 years with 115,00 or 124,000 miles although we did just do a trade out on one that was starting to use oil.

I wouldn't enjoy riding more bike than I need and I learned long ago, the high end or esoteric gear (whatever sport or hobby) rarely justifies my comfort zone in spending aside from investment or collector type things.

I need a bike I can scratch and dent, got the touch-up paint a few days after picking up the bike !  Now I gotta find some matte black.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just flipped a couple of bikes I bought on CL and sold my Kona Jake to finance my latest purchase which makes my stable 100% what I wanted.

Neither one of them are high end bikes, nor do I need, or can afford it. I was lucky not to take any loss on those bikes I re-sold. My most expensive bike, I purchased with some of my tax return, and selling my Cannondale Trail. 

The components I put on the Nashbar frame were all "mid-range" affordable ones, and I bought them basically a part or two x paycheck, and most of them on sale. (the frame was $100.00 lol on sale) 

Bike wise, I don't see myself buying anything for a long time. My next purchase will be a better rack for transport, but since I bought the new bike, my oldie but goodie will still work for now. 

Disclaimer: I do UBER part/time to help with extra $$ for fun stuff. I do it very part-time though, maybe 16-20hrs a week.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

I can theoretically afford an expensive bike but I'm too frugal. I'm saving for a house down payment which I have in many parts of the country but not here in Socal. I'm in the market for a new bike now and sweating over a $1000 bike. I buy used or blowout deals


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm running out of Kidneys o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

When I photographed weddings full time I photographed the wedding for a guy who works for a big name bike company. I got paid with a little cash, a new MTB, and a bunch of new riding gear. Only way I could afford it


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

Bike to work (saves around $0.48/mile), read Dave Ramsey's "Total Money Make Over" and do what it says. Use a ruggedized flip phone on a cheap (no data) cell plan. (You'd be surprised how much you waste a year on a higher data/phone plan). Make sure your home or renters insurance will cover your bike if stolen (helps with the bike to work thing if you run into a theft problem).


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

the last new LBS bike I bought was a 96 Raleigh M-80.... it was stolen about a year later by a roommates drug dealer.... wasnt able to prove who took it and didnt know where it went and none of the local shops knew my bike as I was in collage....roommate got tossed out of school and the school provided housing for dealing drugs

had a few used bikes a few years later and life got in the way and I sold the bikes and didnt ride again till 2012....during the time of not riding I put on weight.....picked up a bike from walmart to try to lose weight... then I had a bad grand mal seizure (turned out I have epilepsy) almost died and was down for a few years.....

started picking up free "junkers" to fix and sell being I wasnt working...most was big box store bikes.....picked up my rockhopper at a garage sale for $5... it has been built up a few times with different parts....right now I am building it into a SS winter commuter.....a number of bikes have passed through my garage.....dont pick up many freebies these days as I work and dont have much time for rebuilding and selling bikes....

my newest bike right now is a 2013 GT aggressor given to me by an older relative that was hit by a car and is no longer able to ride due to other health issues.....changed out some parts to replace damaged ones.... currently my main commuter

I am somewhat poor, so I scour thrift stores, garage sales, local bike co-ops and bins of used stuff at my LBS....I check prices when I need to buy some parts new....I am happy with the bikes I have and have been commuting to work when ever I can to get in ride time


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

I started playing poker semi professionally about three years ago for extra money......live cash games at local casino's.......really just like having my own business.....invested in myself in the amount of a few college courses / started small / studied the game/manage my poker bankroll......and add ~15k to my yearly income.....lots of other benefits...lessons and learnings in poker translate directly to life. Got turned onto meditation , yoga, and lots of Zen principals. There's also great benefits to being in good shape ( body and mind ) in poker, so mountain biking contributes to poker...its really all good !!!!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Fit, weld, gouge, repeat. Hooray!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*...and, it's under 26 pounds!*

I save all year, for what I really want. I love high-end stuff - but hates paying retail for it. As a result, I online bargain shop HARD, part-by-part. All said and done... I paid just under $3000 for this $7800 MSRP Pivot:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> I save all year, for what I really want. I love high-end stuff - but hates paying retail for it. As a result, I online bargain shop HARD, part-by-part. All said and done... I paid just under $3000 for this $7800 MSRP Pivot:
> 
> View attachment 1147787


That is a deal! 👍


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

i think it all starts with just don"t believing all the marketing ******** that you absolutely need the 2018 model of a bike. Did not meet anybody i respect who rides them.
The two most accomplished riders i know ride the "sale" model of yesteryear, and one even has a sponsored aluminium fs model which would be considered out of date.

Also, i really do like the reviews and looks of the santa-cruz and pivots and whatever, but you can buy your whole family nice Giants from that amountnof money.
If you would really dig "american made" or something buy something from an american framebuilder.

I think buying complete bikes, on sale, is probably cheaper then buying frames and components but the last has the advantage of being able to do it gradually, instead of a big one-time cash expense.

Probably on sale the higher end equiped bikes can be had at a greater discount, but things like drivetrains and brakes are relatively cheap to upgrade, while shocks & forks are not - so buy wisely. 

Finally, it turns out that it is actually quite easy to build your own wheels. So that can save a bit as well.

In the end it is about priorities; if yiu really fancy a nice shiny new pivot or santa cruz think about how you could save 100 bucks a month from, and do that.
Or buy a nice low end specced dreambike and upgrade over the years.

Or buy a 2015 or so model, live with a 1 x 11 instead of eagle groupset, and go ride!

In a 2016 edition of a german bike magazine where they tested 10 10k dreambikes the marketing manager of one of the brands said that most of these bikes where sold to stand in the garage beside the porsche panamera, but where never ridden. So probably the truth is that nobody who has the time for biking can afford these bikes. Or, when i consider the cost of biking compared to horseriding or sailing, wants to pay that amount of money


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

I saved up 3 years to buy my Giant Anthem brand new in 2015 after whipping my good ol 07' Giant Yukon for a good 6-7 years before that


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I saved my money while riding a hardtail bike in terrain that 90% of people told me I had no business taking it.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

I've always liked Cannondale. I bought their most basic, cheap model and am riding it wherever I want. Ill upgrade as parts go out. It's a solid frame, so I should be good to go. I think next, I want to buy a frame and piece my own Frankenstein bike. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> I save all year, for what I really want. I love high-end stuff - but hates paying retail for it. As a result, I online bargain shop HARD, part-by-part. All said and done... I paid just under $3000 for this $7800 MSRP Pivot:
> 
> View attachment 1147787


great deal, congrats!

for me, i can afford the bikes i get, at least in theory, but in practice i keep a separate credit card that my wife never sees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

My employer has a stock purchase plan, where the employees can buy stock at a discount. The money comes right off of my paycheque and I don't even get to see it.

Then one day I magically have enough for a new bike......in my case a rocky mtn thunderbolt. I also get a good discount at my LBS and when I bought my tbolt, I sold my previous bike, so in the end I felt like I purchased a $7,000 rig for $4,000 from my stock plan.

I did the same thing when I upgraded my fat bike.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought my Stumpjumper Fattie when I was out of work (was finishing grad school). I knew I loved to mountain bike and I needed a bike with suspension. While it hurt my wallet a bit, it was totally worth it. Some stores will allow financing and payments too. Of course it was on my credit card, and I left it there for maybe 6 months or so. Still wasn't too bad.

I will be starting a full time job and it's just me, so it won't hurt nearly as much when I buy my next bike.

You can get a great deal on a used bike at some bike parks at the end of the season. I got a Trek Fuel EX 7 for $700. It was heavily used and abused, but only cosmetic problems (some chipped paint).


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

I use less money than average on living but have an average paid job. Dont have a car, i'm single, have a cheap phone, cheap furniture and cheap clothes. 
Not exactly rocket sience, most money go to savings, some to travel, some to bikes and bike parts.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I rob finch's house for money. He is loaded with cash 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Picard said:


> I rob finch's house for money. He is loaded with cash
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


I didn't realized that he had a lot of cash in the house. I usually sneak in and raid his liquor cabinet.


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

I could sell this to buy this but it's a very tough decision.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

I stick back between 5-8 hundred a month till I can get what I want. about another 2 months and it's new bike time


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I would consider buying a new bike with a credit card...then "flipping" it to a 0% interest card...then pay it off before any interest hits.

I've never done it, but I did finance my car...then paid off the loan that way.


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

There's always money in the banana stand.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Simple, l shirk my adult responsibilities


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

I sent my kid to a state college instead a private one.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Lot of you guys plan well ahead and make it happen. Brilliant! I've always bought used beginning with my 1st 'nice' bike a 1yr old '87 Fisher ProCaliber. A few bikes later the unexpected happened, I was on a 6yr old SC xc racer and my pals upgraded to Trail bikes. I started beating the hell out of my bike keeping up. For a year+ I was suffering with new bike envy and window shopping online. Realizing I 'needed' a $4k bike put me in worse emotional condition. Then one day my wife said we should refinance the house at a better rate. I found out that four thousand bucks is small potatoes in a $200k loan. My new bike now is 1 1/2yrs old and except for a little needed fork and driveline service is still the perfect bike. Yes the model has been upgraded a bit over the years, but I had chosen well as even a 2015 Process has "modern geometry".


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Re-reading my post gave me a shock. Anyone else here surprised to see a 2015 bike (or anything) is old and dated?


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

This is awesome! Hahaha!



cmg71 said:


> Simple, l shirk my adult responsibilities


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jim c said:


> Re-reading my post gave me a shock. Anyone else here surprised to see a 2015 bike (or anything) is old and dated?


Sometimes a girlfriend....or a boyfriend, depending on your point of view? There are probably some women out there that would put their husbands in that category!


----------



## Jsmith1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Isn't that just wrong?


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

It is the consensus of many of my friends that I am never going to be out in the middle of a hayfield driving my farm tractor again. My LBS has a full suspension Trek for well under $2000. Gonna miss that old tractor!


----------



## flyingfish555 (Jun 29, 2017)

"But with two kids, it's hard to lay out at least $2-3K for a new bike, let alone $5-6K for a bike" 

There's your problem!  I went to the not having kids route (at least so far, I'm only 31) and can technically afford some pretty nice bikes. 

On the other hand, I can relate because the cost for good bikes seems sickening at times. I paid more for my mountain bike than I did my motorcycle! (Granted, MC was used, MTB was new).

Edit: Oops! Didn't realize how old this thread was. Oh well...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The last new bike I bought was in 1994. I had a bike shop and my sales rep sold me the bike way below cost because it was a prior year model. I stuck the bike I had at the time on the sales floor along with 2 pairs of skis. Those 3 items sold in a week and the new bike was paid for.

Since then every bike has been a craigslist, ebay, or other budget purchase. I don't buy a bike or build a bike unless I know I could flip it the next week for a profit if I don't like it. I just sold a 2 year old bike for a $400 profit after owning it for 14 months and putting 1800 miles on it.

For me, the joy in mountain biking does not come from having the fanciest equipment, but from the ride itself. A significant number of my 2200 trail miles so far this year have been on a hard tail I bought for $425, while my carbon, ti, and full suspension bikes sit in the garage. That hardtail has nearly 4000 miles on it over the past 3 years.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a very good job and drive a used $10k Toyota. We live in a small house.

This frees up an incredible amount of money for toys, vacation, and living. Some people buy TV's and garbage, I buy bikes and vacations. It all costs the same.

No one flinches at a $5000 TV though. People recoil in horror that I'd spend $200 on a bike hub. That's weird.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

drboudreaux said:


> There's always money in the banana stand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


LOL! Fo sho!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I just use Fitch's piggy money. He stash the pig in the basement 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have bought four new bikes in my adult life. In 1993, I bought a full suspension Mongoose at Costco, not realizing that Mongoose was no longer a reputable brand. I paid like $259 for it and it was a complete waste of $$. I rode it a grand total of one time on the trail and that was it. It damned near turned me off to mountain biking. 

Once that bad taste was gone, in 2000, I bought a Trek 8000 and paid around $1100 for it. That seemed crazy at the time, but it reignited a passion that exists to this day.

In 2004 I found my "dream bike". A fully tricked out Santa Cruz Superlight in anodized silver. It was an XTR, carbon equipped, escape to places I could only previously imagine. 

In 2008, I bought a cheap Single Speed to decide if I liked it. That Motobecane was $329 shipped to my door. With a few minor tweaks, it became my go-to ride. 

Right up until I built my current bike. A 2001 Schwinn Homegrown hardtail, the frame of which I bought new in the original box in 2014. I have built that bike to suit my SS needs and it set me back to the tune of nearly $3000, a little at a time. It weighs in at 20 lbs and is the bike that comes off the wall 98% of the time. 

I see all the new bling and scratch my head at the costs. If you can do it, more power to ya!

Ride on!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

z-jays


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

be really good at what YOU do and get paid for it.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

6foot4 said:


> I saved my money while riding a hardtail bike in terrain that 90% of people told me I had no business taking it.


EXACTLY!!! By the way where is the beginning of this thread? Was it deleted out of shame or something? It started out something like "With most decent bikes starting out at $2500..." I just don't understand that. The bike manufacturers that are making 50%+ profit would love you to believe that. Just like the higher-end GM models like Cadillac Escalade are priced around $20K more than they are actually worth but people love that little double crest on the front of their hood.

There are two price points for best bang for the buck in mountain bikes: a relatively heavy XC hardtail at 30-35 lbs for $400-600, and a bit of a hybrid trail/all mountain bike at $1200. Look at what you get for those prices and you will (hopefully) understand. Unless you are doing hardcore all-mountain or downhill there is no point in going above $1200. The components are not twice as good just because they are twice as expensive. I think the people who feel like they have to buy $2000+ bikes cannot see the forest through the trees. The quality and performance of mountain bikes has undergone a huge revolution in the last 10 years. You get way more for your money now than then.

Case in point: my wife bought a Specialized Vertical Outreach at Costco in 2007 for $450. And what did she get for her money? A top-heavy steel frame, full-suspension that did actually work but did the pogo-stick coil thing, V-brakes, and a 3x7 freewheel-based drivetrain. What would that bike sell for now? Maybe $300, and that would be a ripoff. There are better bikes out there now component-wise for under $300.

What can you get now for $450? The Motobecane HT29 has hydraulic brakes, 3x8 cassette, 100mm fork, and aluminum frame for a grand total of $400. $200-400 for a 120mm air fork upgrade and presto, you just got a bona-fide trail bike for under $1000. It's a quantum leap from similarly priced bikes 10 years ago. Now...some would scoff at either of these bikes, but again what are you trying to do? 8-foot jumps? Downhill racing? 90% of the trails out there don't require a $1200+ bike, but you'd never know that until you rode something cheaper on them.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

shwinn8 said:


> z-jays


whats a z-jay?


----------

